# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Intervista me këngëtarë shqiptarë!

## ChuChu

ODETA KATUNDI 
E vërteta mbi ndarjen e grupit "Mister" 

Nga Arben LAGRETA

Datëlindja 1975
Shenja zoodiake Luani
Arsimi I lartë, Juridik,Universiteti i Shkodrës.

Debutimet më të suksesshme me grupin "Mister"
Kulti im dita ime Festivali i pranverës 1996
Krimi nuk jam unë Festivali i 35-të i këngës në RTSH, dhjetor `96
Fundshekull Festivali i pranverës 1998
Muri Festivali i pranverës 1999

Popullore
Jepma mollën 
Trëndafilja e bardhë

Preferencat
Ngjyra Gri
Stinët Vera
Këngëtarë Celine Dion,Whitney Houston
Gjuhët e huaja Frëngjishtja
Letërsia Ajo moderne

Hobi
Të gatuajë edhe për tridhjetë vetë


Pas shtatë vitesh karrierë të suksesshme me grupin Mister, këngëtarja shkodrane Odeta Katundi jeton prej mëse një viti në Tiranë. E diplomuar me rezultate të larta në Fakultetin Juridik të Universutetit të Shkodrës, aktualisht punon si juriste në një firmë ndërtimi italiane.Po përgatit një album me këngë të reja, tashmë solo, në të cilin i ka kushtuar një këngë edhe njeriut me të cilin ndan ditët e saj.
Në këtë intervistë ekskluzive për "Spekter", Odeta prononcohet publikisht për herë të parë për shkaqet e ndarjes nga grupi, ato të largimit nga Shkodra, ndryshimin e shijeve të publikut si dhe joshjen e këngëtarëve ndaj komercit dhe antivlerave.
Duke u rikthyer pak nga pak në formën fizike të pak viteve më parë si pasojë e një diete së cilës vazhdon t'i nënshtrohet, Katundi i përgjigjet pyetjeve qetësisht duke të lënë më tepër përshtypjen e një psikoanalisteje sesa atë të këngëtares së vrullshme dhe energjike ashtu siç jemi mësuar ta ndjekim në skenë dhe ekran...

Po mbushet viti që nuk po ju shohim më të këndoni me grupin Mister. A mendoni se ka ardhur koha që të shpjegoni arsyet e ikjes nga ky grup, gjë e cila solli edhe shpërndarjen e tij?
Me kompozitorin Jetmir Mehmeti vazhdoj të ruaj marrëdhënie normale. Përsa i takon Ervin Bushatit, ndarja erdhi gradualisht dhe ishte më se e natyrshme. Ai vuante nga ideja e të qënit njësh. Në një prononcim të dhënë para disa kohësh në një nga mediat lokale të Shkodrës, është shprehur "...ajo ishte shoqëruese". Sipas tij,
"ajo" isha unë. Grupi nuk ka pasur shoqëruese, por këngëtare. Para tetë vjetësh "Mister" kishte nevojë për këngëtare dhe për ta plotësuar këtë vakuum nuk shkova unë te grupi, por erdhi grupi te unë. Ervinit, meqë i duket vetja i zoti, le ta kërkojë suksesin vetëm.Veçse të mos i këndojë vetëm këngët që i kemi kënduar bashkë se duket qesharak. Në Shkodër kemi një shprehje "Tu rrittë mendja".
Para tre javësh Bushati dha një intervistë në një gazetë periodike të njohur...
E di. Në fakt intervistën ma sollën se vetë nuk kisha ndër mend as t`ia hidhja sytë, aq më tepër që nuk dija gjë fare.Do të doja të nënvizoja dy gjëra. Së pari ai "harron" se në botën e spektaklit e futa unë kur punoja në TV "Rozafa" dhe së dyti më ka bërë përshtypje momenti kur ka bërë praktikën në vitin e fundit të shkollës së lartë dhe nxënësit s`e paskan lënë të zhvillojë mësim ngaqë i kërkonin autografe, siç edhe është shprehur. Eshtë e vërtetë se para tre vjetësh ai duhej të mbaronte për Gjuhë-Letërsi, por problemi është se ai nuk e ka mbaruar shkollën as sot që po flasim. Në këtë gazetë, Ervini hiqet si xhentëllmen karshi meje dhe bën mirë sepse e di se do ta lexojë edhe ajo kategori artistësh që e di se sa vlen njëri apo tjetri. Ndërsa në prononcimin që pat dhënë në TV Rozafa që jua përmenda më lart, luajti garipin sepse edhe "audienca" që e ka ndjekur kanë qenë pionierët dhe adoleshentët që nuk i zinte gjumi dhe shihnin "Zërat e natës". Eshtë një tartufëri e pastër. Lutem, të mos merremi më me të, sepse unë do të humbisja kohën ndërsa ju rreshtat.
Përse e patë të arsyeshme të largoheshit nga Shkodra?
Më vjen keq për gjëndjen reale ku ka përfunduar ai qytet. Nuk kam ndërmend të përsëris të tjerët...Kjo ka qenë arsyeja e largimit nga Shkodra sepse s`do ta lija kurrë. Atje shkoj shpesh. Eshtë fakt se në Shkodër s`kemi mundur të japim një koncert recital, jo se ka munguar dëshira jonë, por se nuk na u krijuan mundësitë. Përkrahjen më të madhe e kemi pasur ndër rrethe. Nga ana tjetër, të diplomohesh me mesatare 9.7 është normale që të pretendosh që të fillosh punë diku. Temën e diplomës së juridikut e kam përgatitur në Itali me një pedagoge vendase. Ka qenë mjaft e vështirë. Megjithkëtë dihet që Shkodra nuk ka shumë vende pune. Dihen gjithashtu edhe bërrylat se si funksionojnë atje në të gjitha drejtimet...Megjithatë kam punuar për afro dy vjet në Radio "Shkodra" ku kam kryer edhe funksionin e juristes. Por ndaj artistëve, opinioni, jo vetëm në Shkodër, nuk është serioz. "Ata janë tralala", thonë për ne.
Tirana ofron pa dyshim variante pune më shumë, por edhe këtu je i detyruar t`i përshtatesh ritmit më të vrullshëm të jetës dhe indiferentizmit, tipare të pashmangshme këto të metropoleve. Punoj juriste në një firmë italiane ndërtimi, pa lënë mënjanë edhe angazhimin artistik i cili bëhet më komod kur jeton në Tiranë.
Si e gjykoni faktin që për ahengxhijtë shqyhen dyert e teatrit ndërkohë që për artistët dhe këngëtarët e vërtetë s`vijnë as njëqind vetë? A mendoni se kemi të bëjmë me bastardim të shijeve të publikut?
Natyrisht, shijet kanë ndryshuar për keq. Edhe muzika, kënga popullore nuk bëhet më. Sot gjithkush po këndon. Mungesa e një kontrolli, jo në sensin e çensurimit, por të ruajtjes së vlerave e favorizon këtë fenomen. Çdo gjë është kthyer në tregëti të keqe.
"Mister" nuk është më dhe pavarësisht arsyes së ndarjes, për ironi të fatit kjo përbën edhe një thyerje në karrierën tuaj artistike. Cilat janë planet tuaja të së ardhmes në këtë drejtim?
Kur hyn në skenë është e vështirë të ndahesh prej saj.Nuk do të heq dorë kurrë nga kënga përsa kohë Zoti të ma ruajë zërin.Aktualisht vazhdoj punën për të nxjerrë një album të ri. Kam inçizuar disa këngë deri tani. Albumi mund të dalë nga fundi i verës. "Mister" tashmë përbën një kapitull të mbyllur, por ky grup arriti një standart dhe prej tij kam marrë një emër dhe vlerë si këngëtare. Mendoj se këtë emër duhet ta çoj përpara e jo të dalim menjëherë para publikut dhe salla t`ia bëjë "uuu". Më mirë ia vlen të mendohesh mirë se me çfarë do të dalësh sesa të dalësh me çfarë të dalë përpara. Ato krijime që do të dalin do të hapin një kapitull të ri. Do të jetë një album i punuar mirë dhe i pa ndikuar nga komerci, gjë që mund të ketë ndodhur me kolegët. Njërën prej këngëve ia kam kushtuar njeriut me të cilin ndaj ditët e mia.
Së fundi, si është Odeta në jetën e përditshme?
Kam fatin të kem marrdhënie të lira me prindërit. Ata janë njëkohësisht edhe shokët e mi më të mirë. Babai është korçar. Të gjitha këto që ju përmenda kanë bërë që të mos ndikohem nga të tjerët. Nuk shkoj shpesh te parukieri, s`kam shumë miq. Gatuaj me dëshirë edhe për një banket. Jam e lumtur që kam mësuar si gjuhë të parë, qysh në shkollë, frëngjishten, gjuhën e aristokracisë. S`më bëhet vonë nëse bëhem objekt kurioziteti për të tjerët, sepse në fund të fundit po ndodhi kjo do të thotë se je dikushi. Unë i kuptoj mirë ata që bëjnë diskutime të tilla, sidomos në Shkodër. E si mund ta shtyjnë gjithë pasditen në tavolinë vetëm me një kafe pa bërë dy pare muhabet? (qesh).



_Marre nga Revista Spekter_

----------


## ChuChu

Ne kete teme sillni intervista nga kengetare te ndryshem.

Ermali i "The Dreams" : "Dua t'i bëj vajzat të qajnë"

Ditëlindja 21.3.1982
Gjatësia 175
Pesha 65kg
Ushqimi i preferuar: Peshku
Ngjyra e preferuar: E kuqja
Pija ime e preferuar është Coca-cola dhe ndonjëherë pi dhe Jin Tonik.
Nuk pi cigare as drogë dhe as hashash
Më pëlqen të betohem për kokën e mamit
Jam shumë xheloz për çdo gjë që më përket sidomos me femrat

Sa herë që jam i mërzitur marr kitaren dhe filloj të bisedoj me të.
Kënga "Nuk dua t'a di" ka patur një histori të vërtetë. Kam qenë shumë i mërzitrur dhe ky krijim është një produkt mërzitjeje. Zakonisht këngët e bukura dalin kur je i mërzitur.
Kur jam i lumtur më pëlqen të udhëtoj ose të dëgjoj muzikë me zë të lartë. Në dhomën time të zë syri vetëm bokse të mëdha të vendosura gjithandej .

E meta ime më e madhe është që e kam shumë vështirë të fal ndërsa të tjerat pastaj janë të meta të vogla që i kanë të gjithë njerëzit .
E mira që vlerësoj më shumë tek vetja është humori dhe pastaj këmbëngulja.
Dua të arrij në atë pikë që kur njerëzit të flasin për mua apo unë vetë ta kthej kokën pas të ve re se nuk kam ndenjur kot në këtë jetë, por kam bërë diçka që ka lënë gjurmë.

Më pëlqen shumë të bëj dashuri, por kjo nuk do të thotë që unë jam i fiksuar pas dashurisë.
Femra ideale për mua do të ishte një tip sportiv, me humor, që di të kërcejë bukur dhe me flokë si Alanise Morisette .
Në një ditë pushimi (të cilat më mungojnë pothuajse fare) mund të rri të gjithë ditën shtrirë në shtëpi mund të rregulloj gjërat e mija ose...ose të marr dikë të shkoj diku, të fik telefonin dhe.....
Një nga ëndrrat e mija të fshehura tek sirtari i tezes së babit (qesh) mu realizua duke marrë pjesë tek komedia Herkuli si aktor dhe kompozitor. Dramaturgjia është një nga dëshirat e mija.

Shoqëria më ka zhgënjyer shpesh si shokët ashtu dhe shoqet. Në moment që ti i afron dhe i mendon si veten tënde kupton se ata janë shumë të ndryshëm. Unë me të vërtetë jam një tip alegro dhe i humorit por jam shumë i ndjeshëm dhe....nuk fal.
Njerëzve u ndodh çdo ditë që të pendohen. Pendohem kur më ikën koha kot pa bërë asgjë ose kur bëj ndonjë ......(qesh)

Jetoj me familjen por thjeshtë figuroj aty. Më vjen keq ta them por shtëpia më është trasformuar në hotel. Vij në orët e para të mëngjesit deri në momentin që unë gjej diçka për të ngrënë dhe një palë rroba të lara për mua nuk është pengesë jetesa me familjen.
Në mëngjes zgjohem ose në ora 12 ose 1, hap celularin shikoj mesazhet, agendën dhe gjë që më ndodh shumë shpesh është që dal me vrap nga shtëpia.

Jam tip sportiv, jam shumë i djeshëm më pëlqen të krijoj dhe ti bie kitares në breg të detit me një vajzë. Frekuentoj shumë pubet, më pëlqen muzika live, ndonjëherë mund të hipi dhe në skenë të këndoj. Kur dëgjoj tani këngën "Nuk dua t'a di" më shpifet fare, por më parë kur isha në lokal me shoqërinë dhe dëgjoja këngën thoja me shaka: "Hallall ia bëftë Zoti atij që e ka bërë këtë këngën" bëj shaka kuptohet. Kjo këngë më ka kthyer besimin që më kishte humbur për faj të disa klaneve që ishin krijuar në televizionin shqiptar. Çoja përvit këngë në TVSH dhe nuk panoheshin, këngë të cilat tani po bëjnë bujë nëpër diskoteka, pube dhe makina dhe kjo është më e rëndësishmja për një artist që të fitojë besim tek vetja e pse jo dhe pak lekë.
Betohem që vajzat do t'i bëjnë të qajnë dhe kjo është pikërisht ajo që dua të arrij: Ti bëj vajzat të qajnë..

Dua të kem shumë ndryshime në jetën time, dua të shoh shumë ekstreme, ndryshime të herëpasherëshme. Këtë e bëj dhe me flokët dhe me çorapet.
Muzika ime e preferuar është hip hopi origjinal,
Opinioni për mua është shumë i rëndësishëm. Ka njerëz që unë dua që të kenë një mëendim të mirë për mua, mundohem çdo ditë që të ndërtoj imazhin tim tek të tjerët çdo artist e ka këtë.

Planet e mija të tanishme janë që të arrij që "The Dreams" të bëhet grupi më i mirë në Shqipëri. 
Kam patur mundësi të largohem nga Shqipëria por nuk jam larguar sepse kam frikë se nuk mund ta përballoj dot jetën andej, jam shumë i lidhur me Shqipërinë, kam krijuar aq shumë gjëra të bukura këtu që nuk dua t'i prish.

Vajzat më kanë keqkuptuar shumë herë në qoftë se unë i kam dhënë pak afrimitet atyre shpesh u është dukur se unë kam synuar një lidhje me to. Kjo më duket një gjë e çuditëshme dhe nuk më pëlqen.
Unë kurrë nuk i kam keqptuar vajzat sepse unë jam shumë i qartë dhe di të shpjegohem.
Gjithçka gjë kam arritur në jetën time ja dedikoj Jezu Krishtit. Besoj shumë tek Zoti lutem dhe i falem shpesh atij.

@ SPEKTRI

----------


## ChuChu

*BLEONA QERRETI* 

_kjo eshte 'simply' idiote_ 

Bleona: Miqësia ime me politikanët

Nga Arlinda Canaj

Jam një njeri i prirur drejt perfeksionit. Ndoshta kjo prirje më bën të ndryshoj edhe pse nuk besoj tek idiotësirat kirurgjikale. Difekte? Çdo njeriu i pëlqen të thotë që jam shumë e mirë. Nga viti i kaluar nuk jam rritur më asnjë centimetër. Kam mbetur një e 74 e gjatë dhe 56 kg e gjysëm, me numrin e këmbës 37 për 38. E gjej shumë veten tek pantallonat. Kam nisur t'i kthehem sportives, sepse jam lodhur nga gjërat elegante, nga të ndenjurit kreko. Jam telepatike dhe i dua shumë qentë për sinqeritetin në sytë e tyre të verdhë. Pengu më i madh i jetës mbetet humbja e qenit tim para disa muajsh. Më pëlqen komoditeti dhe kam punuar shumë për të. I përkas shenjës së demit dhe jam shumë instiktive. Mamaja ime duke qenë mësuese matematike më gjen gjithnjë të meta. Jam tip i nxituar, i lë gjithë gjërat për momentin e fundit. I kam qejf vonesat, po kjo nuk do të thotë që nuk jam korrekte.

- Çfarë e karakterizonte Bleonën që të vogël?
- E vogël kam dashur që gjithnjë të isha në qendër të vëmëndjes. Shumë herë i rrëmbeja mamasë kordonin e hekurit dhe këndoja, ose hipja në taracën e dajës dhe bërtisja duke shurdhuar nga veshët gjithë komshinjtë e dajës. Më ka pëlqyer të evidentohem tek të tjerët me mënyrën si jam sjellë. Ish katër vjeçe, nuk kisha hyrë në shkollë dhe i merrja gazetën tim eti. Bëja sikur lexoja. Një mënyrë për të thënë që jam dikushi.
- Kjo mahnia juaj për tu evidentuar deri ku i ka kufijtë sot?
- Jam tipi i personave që duan të bien në sy. Kjo ka qenë deri në moshën 15 vjeçe kur kam dalë në skenë dhe u popullarizova. Në fillim ndjehesha shumë mirë. Njerëzit më thoshin: Oh ti je ajo vajza e re, shumë mirë. Je e bukur, je e keqe, je e mirë, sepse njerëzit kanë çdo lloj opinioni. Po kohët e fundit më është bërë shumë problem. Njerëzit janë ato që më mbushin me jetë, sepse janë publiku im, mirëpo e shoh që më bëjnë analizën në çdo vend që shkoj.
- Me këngët e interpretuara ju keni dalë si një përfaqësuese e një brezi që po e kundërshton dhe po e hedh poshtë nga themeli mentalitetin, me një mënyrë shumë të hapur. Një mënyrë e paparë më parë në Shqipëri. Nga e ka burimin?
- Nuk e di. Në përgjithësi unë kam qenë tip i hapur në jetë. Në momentin që kam qenë e nervozuar me dikë, ja kam thënë në fytyrë që ai nuk vlen dhe duhet të më largohet. Në momentin që më është afruar një temë e tillë e kam pritur mirë, dhe më pëlqen ta vazhdoj.
- Kush ju ka shtyrë?
- E para ka qenë Mimoza Ahmeti, me këngën "Lermëni", e cila më intrigoi me poezinë e saj, dhe desha apo nuk desha unë u krijua një stil i imi që më pëlqeu ta vazhdoja. Kulmi ka arritur sivjet, me këngën "Ik mëso si dashurohet", ku unë dal si profesoreshë dhe i them të tjerëve të mësojnë të dashurojnë. 
- Ti ke pasqyruar këtë vajzë të guximshme që po lufton këtë realitet. Cili është mendimi për femrat në kohën e sotme, dhe cili është mendimi i tyre për ty?
- Në përgjithësi opinioni për artistët është pak i lehtë. Është e vërtetë që në fushën e artit disa njerëz kanë abuzuar me këtë emër, me të qënit të famshëm duke bërë shumë idiotësira. Kjo nuk ka lidhje me shpirtin e artistit apo me atë që ndjehet brenda. Nga ana tjetër shoh gjimnazistet apo studentet vajza që bëjnë namin, ndoshta nuk gjeta fjalën më të saktë, por janë njerëz që abuzojnë në mënyrë të tmerrshme me veten e tyre, duke harruar që jeta nuk është as një vit dhe as dy vjet. Brezi i ri është goxha i shthurur, i mendojnë gjërat sot për nesër, pa u thelluar më gjatë. Kur unë kam qenë në shkollë të mesme, ka qenë ndryshe. Kam ndenjur me njerëz më të mëdhenj në moshë dhe kjo më ka bërë të piqem pak përpara kohe. Shpresoj që këto gjëra që dëgjojmë të mos jenë të vërteta. Artistët nuk mund të përgjithësohen asnjëherë. Kam respekt për shumë prej tyre qofshin këta këngëtarë, poetë, balerinë. Artisti nuk ka lidhje me shthurjen morale që egziston momentalisht në Shqipëri.
- Bleona, sa larg është atij modeli që krijon me këngët e veta?
- Shumë larg sepse në këngët e mia ka gjithnjë njerëz që më ndjekin, që më ngacmojnë, që unë i shaj, sepse gjoja nuk dinë. Në jetën private timen kjo nuk ndodh. Unë jam në kërkim të një dashurie të fuqishme. Ndërsa në këngët e mia unë shtyj njerzëit, në jetën time reale ndodh e kundërta.
- A jeni e lumtur sot?
- Pi kafe me shumë miq, por momentalisht nuk jam e lumtur. Njerëzit kanë idenë që kjo është Bleona dhe kushedi me kë mund të jetë kjo. Harrojnë që Bleona është njeri që fle, ha, ushqehet, bërtet, qan, që është vetëm. Shoh një lloj distance nga njerëzit, që krijohet mes një njeriu që është i njohur dhe njerëzve normalë. Mua nuk më pëlqen aspak ta krijoj këtë lloj distance. 
- Është përfolur shumë miqësia juaj me politikanët. Sa të vërtetë ka në ato që thuhen?
- Problemi nuk është se është përfolur miqësia ime vetëm me politikanët, por përfliten të gjithë njerëzit me të cilët rri nëpër tavolina, sepse natyrisht unë marr nga jeta atë që kërkoj. Më pëlqen të rri me njerëz të cilët kanë arritur diçka në jetë dhe të mësoj nga to. Detyrimisht do rri me njerëz që janë fytyra të njohura dhe sigurisht që llafet do lindin. Unë nuk rri vetëm me politikanë, por dhe me biznesmenë apo vipa të fushave të ndryshme. Miqësia me politikanët ka lindur nga fushatat elektorale. Dhe me koncertet që janë shoqëruar, si dhe nga lidhjet e vjetra të babait tim i cili ka punuar në Ministrinë e Rendit. Ka mbetur gjithnjë një lloj respekti dhe frekuentimi mes nesh. Në miqësitë e mia hynë z.Sali Berisha, Aleksandër Meksi, z.Rexhep Mejdani, z.Mustafa Muçi, z.Luan Rama, z.Nikollë Lesi. 
- Kë do veçonit ju nga këta politikanë. Më saktë me cilin nga këta duke hequr mantelin e politikës ju ndjeheni si me një mik të ngushtë...
- Ato janë të gjithë të martuar. Politikanë të pamartuar nuk njoh. Kanë familjen dhe jetën e tyre, kanë privacyn e tyre dhe unë nuk kam tentuar ndonjëherë t'i futem. Kam miqësi dhe me gratë e këtyre njerëzve. Unë i shoh të tërë si miq. Në momentin që ulem me ta në tavolinë nuk flasim as për problemet e Ministrive dhe as të Parlamentit, diskutojmë për familjen, gruan, fëmijët dhe të rejat, për gjithë botën që na rrethon.
- Çfarë preferojnë ata nga ty?
- Me duket sikur po teprohet disi. Bleona është një artiste e cila mund të flasë, dhe ndoshta preferojnë faktin që s'u kërkoj ndonjëherë ndere. Unë jam njeri me probleme dhe nevoja që ato mund të mi zgjidhin, por s'më ka rënë rasti. Nuk i shqetësoj, por i jap vetëm kënaqësi. Nuk i them kurrë, më bëj një pashaportë, më bëj një vizë. Ndoshta mund të jetë dhe kjo.
- Në stadin që ju keni arritur sot, si e ndjeni veten në krahasim me artistet e tjera shqiptare?
- E ndiej veten në pozita krejt normale. Unë mendoj që njeriu merr nga jeta atë që meriton dhe merr frytet e asaj që investon. Kam preferuar që paratë e mia t'i investoj gjithmonë. Nuk kam para në dorë, shumë të tjerë mund të kenë shumë herë më tepër. Gjithnjë paratë i kam harxhuar për veshje dhe videoklipe të reja. Kjo nuk do të thotë që të tjerët janë më poshtë dhe unë më lart. Unë kam investuar dhe vazhdoj. Për mua i rëndësishëm është publiku.
- Duke parë gjendjen e muzikantëve të sotëm ju jeni shumë fatlume. Keni krijuar mirëqënie nga të kënduarit. Cilat janë prioritetet e tua. Pse ka patur Bleona sukses?
- Nuk ka lidhje fatlumizmi. Çdo gjë e kam fituar me punë të jashtëzakonshme. Shumë nuk më besojnë, por unë kam punuar gjithnjë shumë dhe pak me dhunë. Jo duke rrahur njerëz, nuk diskutohet. Kam hyrë me forcë. Fillimisht nuk më kanë pranuar rrjetet artistike.
- Çfarë thoshin për ju?
- Nuk më ka interesuar asgjë se çfarë kanë thënë për mua, më ka interesuar të kryeja punën time, ndoshta ato vazhdojnë të flasin dhe sot, po unë bëj sikur nuk dëgjoj. Unë kam parë që publiku i diasporës është një publik për të cilin duhet investuar shumë pa lënë mënjanë dhe publikun shqiptar. Dje kam qenë në një koncert në Fier dhe gjithë publiku është ngritur në këmbë. Kënaqësia që më jep publiku shqiptar është më i madh se ai në diasporë sepse dhe ata kanë këngëtaret e tyre. Kjo nuk më demoralizon aspak. Unë vazhdoj të këndoj dhe të përpiqem për më të mirën, që ato të më pëlqejnë. Paraja gjendet më shumë atje.
- Si është gjendja juaj ekonomike sot?
- E kënaqshme. Kam investuar gjithçka, dhe duke punuar shumë kam shumë oferta. Këtë gjë që kam bërë unë mund ta bënte çdo person tjetër. 
- Sot biznesmenët a kanë besim tek ju në këtë stad që jeni?
- Unë 90 përqind të gjërave i kam bërë vetë sepse biznesmenët nuk e kanë idenë që duhet ndihmuar arti. Mahnia e tyre shkon tek drekat e tek ofertat e dëmshme. Më mirë vetë...
- Si e jetoni të përditshmen?
- Prej dy vjetësh unë kam një kontratë në Gjermani. Kam udhëtuar gati çdo uikend. Është kthyer në një rutinë të jetës fakti që unë duhet të udhëtoj gjithnjë. Njerëzit më shumë më gjejnë nëpër aeroporte sesa në Tiranë. Nisem të premten, jap koncert të shtunën dhe të dielën. Kthehem të hënën dhe fle nja dy ditë të mira për të harruar gjithçka. Dy ditët që më mbesin në dispozicion, i përdor për të bërë ndonjë punë të vockël. Përfundimisht jam në ajër. Më vjen pak keq që e kam humbur shoqërinë time.
- Turneu juaj i ardhshëm...
- Do doja ta bëja në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë, duke u shoqëruar me teknikë më të arrirë dhe me një grup baleti. Si koncerti që u bë në Tiranë dua të bëj dhe gjashtë koncerte të tjera në Kosovë, në Maqedoni, Greqi dhe Itali. Dua të lëvroj tregun e paprekur, që sigurisht tani janë shqiptarët që ndodhen në emigracion. Europa Perëndimore nuk është më një tokë e virgjër.
- Fansët më të shumtë i përkasin Shqipërisë apo diasporës?
- Në Shqipëri. Publiku i diasporës ka dashurinë e vet, por sigurisht mua më etiketojnë me idenë Bleona nga Shqipëria dhe jo si e tyrja. Megjithatë unë ngelem e huaj atje. Shqipëria është tjetër gjë.
- Duhet të jeni shumë e preferuar nga burrat. Të veshurit me pushtet, ju kanë kërkuar për flirte? 
- Para disa kohësh një diplomat i ri dhe mbi të gjitha beqar, më kërkoi të martohesha, po unë çmendesha mbas portierit të ambasadës. Më tërhiqte më shumë.
- Cili ka qenë propozimi më simpatik...?
- Ka qenë viti 1999 dhe unë kam patur të prishur një makinë të vogël "Tipo", të cilën shumë herë e sillja në shtëpi pa parakolpo, pa derë, si të qëllonte, sepse ecja shumë e shkujdesur. Isha pa makinë dhe dal nga Akademia e arteve për të shkuar në shtëpi në këmbë. Shoh një fuoristradë shumë të bukur që më ndalon tek këmbët dhe ai që i kish hipur më thotë që më kish ndjekur për shumë kohë nga pas dhe do vinte të më kërkonte dorën në shtëpi. I them si përgjigje: A e shet autostradën? Jo, më thotë ai. Atëherë të lutem zhduku!
- A ju kanë bërë dhurata meshkujt?
- Si jo. Llamarina, por jo të shtrenjta. Llamarina dhe gjëra kavanozi kam plot.
- Kush kanë më shumë preferencë për Bleonën, djemtë beqarë apo burrat e martuar?
- Gjyshërit. Burrat e martuar shkojnë gjithnjë me parimin "dhe qarin dhe zararin". E kanë një grua në shtëpi dhe duan gjithnjë ta provojnë.
- Në opinionin institucional shqiptar ju konsideroheni si një këngëtare marketingu që egzistoni si modë flu. Ju ku do arrini?
- Në 2004 unë mbush dhjetë vjet karrierë. Shablloneve të Ministrive, arkivave dhe partitaturave donkishoteske unë i lë në vendin e vet dhe i rri indiferente. Mungesën e dashamirësisë e kam ndjerë dhe unë. Të gjitha juritë tona të nderuara vijnë në aktivitete për të marrë dyqindmijëlekëshin dhe jo për të vënë çmimin e saktë. Për mua është e rëndësishme që shkoj në sallë dhe njerëzit të dalin të kënaqur nga koncerti. Kjo më mjafton.
- Ju keni ndërmend të merrni pjesë në festivale apo koncerte kombëtare që zhvillohen në Shqipëri?
- Festivali është degjeneruar në aspektin e mirë të fjalës, është monopolizuar. Unë jam përpjekur ta thyej pak. Jam futur me idenë që të shoh se çfarë bëhet. Ma kanë futur në mënyrën më të paturpshme. Një nga arësyet që bëra turneun në Shqipëri ishte dhe përgjigje ndaj mllefit të akumuluar nga festivali i 2001-it.
- Ju Bleona keni bashkëpunuar me emra shumë të mëdhenj, si jeni njohur me ta?
- Me dhunë. Me dhunë e kam arritur autorin e teksteve dhe kompozitorin. Ju kam dalë përpara dhe ju jam lutur. Më pas lindi një simpati reciproke dhe një partneritet që ka zgjatur deri sot. 
- Në videon e këngës "Ik mëso si dashurohet" keni patur ndonjë flirt me atë djaloshin e videos?
- Jo, as që bëhet fjalë. Ka qenë një periudhë e mbushur me stres. Kam qenë në kohën e marrjes së diplomës për arktrim dhe isha duke u përgatitur për koncertet e mia. Jemi parë shumë pak. Dhe teksti i asaj kënge është bërë në telefon.
- Për të arritur majat më të larta shumë herë femrat përdorin seksin ose bukurinë e tyre. Ç'mendoni ju, dhe a e keni përdorur ju një armë të tillë?
- Është një fjalë e urtë popullore "Prite sipas paraqitjes dhe përcille sipas mendjes". Natyrisht nëse një femër është e bukur ka për ta përdorur paraqitjen e vet, për të krijuar lehtësira të vetat. Nëse ajo nuk di ta rrotullojë një mashkull për të kryer punët e saj, është mangësia e saj psiqike. Nuk mendoj se këto femra janë viktima, ato janë shumë të zgjuara. Unë e kam përdorur, pse ta fsheh kot. Kur kam patur ndonjë takim për të kryer ndonjë punë timen e kam përdorur. Jam veshur bukur, kam mbaru punën dhe i kam thënë harroje këtë numër se funksioni jot ishte deri këtu. Vetëm kaq.
- Sot ke arritur gjithçka. Çfarë të mungon momentalisht?
- Më mungon një njeri i cili të jetë permanent ulur në sedilien time të parë dhe t'i them hajde ti me mamin se më duhesh. Je i bukur dhe i mençur. Për tjetër gjë nuk duhet të interesohesh.
- A mendon se një mashkull i tillë mund të ketë gjak shqiptari?
- Unë mendoj se ka. Zakonisht në çifte bashkohen dy njerëz ku njëri punon dhe tjetri rri. Dhe kështu që barra për të punuar do më bjerë mua. Atij i takon të mos jetë budalla dhe kaq. Pse mos e kem unë një të veçantë!?
- Pas disa vitesh a e sheh veten me një familje në krah?
- Momentalisht jam e lidhur shumë me prindërit, me vëllain, mamin, babin dhe nuk kam krijuar iluzione se zhgënjehem pastaj. Gjërat duhet të vijnë spontanisht. Familja ku jetoj është e përkryer.
- Kujt i ngjan më shumë Bleona?
- Babi kur ndonjë më lëvdon thotë se i kam ngjarë atij, kur unë bërtas më thotë që nervat i kam të mamit.
- Ku do i kaloni kaloni pushimet?
- Problemi është se nuk kam kohë për pushime. Kam qenë në janar në Kubë, ndoshta javën e parë të qershorit nëse gjej ndonjë spacio të lirë do shkoj diku, dhe gjatë verës jam në Ulqin.
- Ju në skenë dilni me veshje shumë ekstravagante. Ku i zgjidhni ato?
- Nuk gjenden në çdo lloj dyqani. I blej në Gjermani .
- Ushqimi që preferoni?
- Të gjitha llojet. Unë jam hamëse e tmerrshme.
- Si shpjegohet kjo linja juaj atëherë?
- Vërtet jam hamëse e tmerrshme, por kjo s'do të thotë që ha shumë. Kur ndihem mirë ha bukë, kur ndjehem keq nuk ha fare.
- A dini të tiganisni një vezë?
- Hiç fare. 
- Cila është ëndrra juaj më e madhe?
- Të jem Jenifer Lopez i dytë. Ajo ka fatin e Hirushes.
- Sot udhëtoni shumë dhe harxhoni shumë. Vini ndonjë gjë për të ardhmen?
- Dje kam mbyllur një koncert dhe pa i parë akoma paratë mendova se ku do t'i harxhoj. Ka raste që ngelem pa një dyshkë si të gjithë njerëzit.
- Kur jeni me meshkujt, s'ma merr mendja që t'ju vijë radha të pagoni...
- Zakonisht unë paguaj. Meshkujt mundohen ta ruajnë atë traditën e kafepaguesit të përhershëm, por mua nuk më pëlqen. Është parim perëndimor. Pastaj qyli me një kafe është i tmerrshëm.
- Keni rrahur ndonjëherë ndokënd?
- Unë jam tip hallahu na ruajt, po mund të ketë ndodhur vetëm kur kam qenë e vogël.
- Kur shpërthen Bleona, ndaj kujt padrejtësie...?
- Ndaj gënjeshtrave.
- A keni thënë ndonjëherë të tilla...?
- Sa të duash, por gënjeshtra të bardha, jo gjëra me zarar. Nuk më pëlqen pabesia.
- Keni patur të dashur më parë?
- Artisti ka një jetë të vetën, duke qenë në qendër të vëmëndjes, përfolja e shkatërron jetën private. Unë jam një njeri si gjithë të tjerët, pajtohem, ndahem, dashurohem, lëndohem. Nuk dua të flas për këtë temë.
- Ju keni qenë gjithnjë shumë bombastike në veshje, në të shprehur në xhestomimikë dhe agresivitet. A mendon se Bleona do ketë sukses duke qenë më e thjeshtë, më sportive dhe pa të gjitha këto që thashë më sipër?
- Natyrisht, kjo është ajo që dua të eksperimentoj. Dhe më duket sikur komplimentat më bëhen më shumë në jetën e përditshme. Kjo s'do të thotë që do dal në skenë me atlete, sepse atletet janë bërë për të vrapuar, për jogging. Skenën kam qejf ta respektoj. Një pjesë artistësh dalin në skenë si palaço.
- Sa ka ndikuar seks apeli yt për të patur këtë sukses?
- Pamja ndihmon por nuk është gjithçka. Është hunda që ka dikush për të bërë biznes dhe zgjuarsia. Zë ka dhe gomari, por truri është gjëja më e rëndësishme përfundimisht.
- Po të ishit mashkull a do dashuroheshit me Bleona Qerretin?
- Po të isha mashkull, nuk do e doja Bleonën për bukurinë e saj, do e doja për botën dhe atë që se ka zbuluar askush. Kur ulem në tavolinë, njerëzit mendojnë se unë do nis të thyej gota dhe pjata. Nëse atyre nuk u ka krijuar respekt ekrani, përpiqem t'ja imponoj me sjelljen time.

@ SPEKTRI

----------


## forever

*Tonin Tërshana
Sa i rëndë malli i artistit!*

Nga Magdalena Lani

Ekskluzive nga Selaniku

Shumë artistë shqiptarë kanë provuar të gjejnë një të ardhme ndryshe larg vendit të tyre. Atje ku ndoshta nuk i ka lidhur asgjë me artin, angazhimet dhe aktivitetet e zakonshme, atje ku ka mbetur peng edhe ëndrra e tyre pasionante. Te tillë mesazh sjell edhe "artisti i Merituar" Tonin Tërshana, kengëtari i njohur i viteve 80-të në muzikën e lehtë shqiptare. Ai, fitues i shumë çmimeve në festivalevet e këngës, i preferuar nga shumë artdashës, tani duket se po mbyll dekadat e jetës së tij larg këngës dhe artit. Edhe vetë, paksa i zhgënjyer ndaj emigracionit, tregon se ende nuk e di se çfarë e mban dhe çfarë e tërheq të jetojë në një dilemë të tillë, larg Shqipërisë, vendit të tij që i dhuroi suksese të panumërta për vite me radhë kur me zërin e tij të spikatur ka mundur të bëjë për vete publikun shqiptar. Me të tillë frymë përcjell edhe intervistën e tij nga Selaniku ekskuzivisht për revistën Spektër. 


- Ka kohë që i mungoni publikut shqiptar, ç'mund të thoni diçka rreth aktivitetit tuaj kohët e fundit?
- Po, kam rreth 6 vjet që jetoj larg Atdheut. Gjatë kësaj kohe më mungon çdo gjë që ka lidhje me Shqipërinë. Ndër aktivitetet e mia të fundit përmend vitin 1993 kur ishte festivali i estradave të rretheve, ku mora pjesë edhe unë me estraden e Shkodrës, mbasi në ate kohë banoja në Shkodër. Aty në atë aktivitet fitova çmim të parë. Mbas shtatë vitesh, në 1999-tën marr një ftesë nga Z. Ardit Gjebrea për në Festivalin e "Këngës Magjike", ku këndova dhe pata nje pritje mjaft te ngrohtë nga publiku. Kjo pritje e publikut më mallëngjeu shumë dhe më kujtoi gjithashtu vitet e mëparshme. Këto kanë qenë aktivitetet e mia të fundit me publikun tim aq të dashur shqiptar.
- Çfarë mendoni për emigrimin, sa e vështirë është për një artist?
- Çdo gjë do ta përballoja, por emigracioni për mua si artist është gjëja 
më e vështirë. Në emigracion nuk ke mundësi të ushtrosh profesio-
nin tënd, por je i detyruar të bësh të gjitha punët më të rëndomta, që janë tepër larg një artisti. Për mendimin tim sidomos për artistin, emigracioni është gjëja më e papërballueshme sepse të ndan aq shumë me artin.
- Ju vetë sa keni arritur të përshtateni me një tjetër mënyrë jetese, larg jetës aktive të bërë më parë?
- Në krahasim me jetn artistike dhe tepër aktive që kam pasur në Shqipëri, këtu në emigracion është mjaft e varfër. Ka shoqata shqiptare që organizojnë ndonjë aktivitet, aty me ftojnë, por për një artist nuk është e mjaftueshme, kur mendon jetën e mbushur plot aktivitete dhe art më parë. Tani këto ndodhin tepër rrallë dhe kjo është një monotoni 'vrasëse' për artistin. 
- Sa ka ndryshuar Tonini qysh prej largimit nga Shqipëria?
- Kjo mungesë e gjatë pa dyshim se më ka berë të ndjehem shpesh herë tjetër njeri, larg gjërave që me kanë mbushur shpesh jetën, atyre gjërave që unë apo çdo kush i quan të vetat. Kam humbur zanatin tim, thashë edhe më sipër se marr pjesë ne ndonjë aktivitet që bëjnë shoqatat, por këto janë aktivitete shumë te rralla. Ky është ndryshimi kryesor, se në Shqipëri ishin të shumta aktivitetet artistike ndërsa këtu jam i larguar prej tyre.
- Për kë iu merr më shumë malli...?
- Në emigracion malli është shumë i madh për të gjithë. Ata që nuk e kanë provuar nuk e kuptojnë. Malli për jetën e dikurshme të artit, për shokët e zanatit tim të cilët i kujtoj shpesh me shumë mall, sepse me ata bashkë kemi diskutuar çdo gjë në lidhje me jetën e përditshme dhe për aktivitetet artistike. Malli më merr për njerëzit e afërm, për spektatorin e dashur që më ka duartrokitur për më shumë se 3 dekada me rradhë nëpër festivale dhe aktivitete të tjera artistike.
- Ç'mund të na thoni per Shkodrën, qytetin tuaj të lindjes?
- Për qytetin tim të lindjes Shkodrën kam një nostalgji të madhe sepse aty 
fillova aktivitetin tim artistik. Në moshën 13-14 vjeç mbaj mend kur kam kënduar për herë të parë para publikut në turizmin e Shkodrës me një orkestër mjaft të mirë për kohën si: Lekë Gjeloshi,Gjovalin Doda, Pac Martini e Ramiz Durraj. Mbasi mbaronim lojrat me shokët, të gjithë së bashku shkonim në turizëm për të kënduar, shokët më pritnin deri sa mbaroja unë dhe përsëri të gjithë bashkë largoheshim për në shtëpi. Nga qyteti im i lindjes janë hapat e parë të njohjes sime si këngëtar tek spektatori shqiptar.
- A mbani kontakte me miqtë e vjetër apo kolegët artistë?
Me kolegët e mi artistë kam lidhje të rregullta si kur vij me pushime në 
Shqipëri ashtu edhe me telefon nga Selaniku. Shokët me të cilët mbaj më shumë lidhje janë: Pandi Zguro, Vaso Vangjeli, Petrika Rembeci, Arben Mevlani, Stefan Prifti, Gani Qinami, Kujtim Hoxha, Bujar Cici, Osman Mula etj. Emigracioni na ndau nga aktivitetet artistike dhe nga shoqëria.
- Çfarë ju mban më shumë në Selanik?
- Një pamundësi për t'u kthyer në Shqipëri, sepse nuk kam asnjë të ardhur aty. Shtëpi nuk kam, vënd pune nuk kam, si dhe pension nuk marr akoma. Këtu në Selanik unë punoj, edhe pse shumë rrallë kur mund të gjej ndonjë punë që më përshtatet mua si dhe moshës time, gjithsesi më duhet të pranoj ende një zgjdhje të tillë. 
- Diçka për familjen tuaj...?
- Familja ime përbëhet nga gruaja dhe tre vajzat. Vajza e madhe Anila ka 
mbaruar Akademinë e arteve për kanto, është e martuar dhe ka dy vajza dhe qëndron në Selanik, ku aktivizohet me një grup artistik. Tani në muajin korrik pret të marrë pjesë në një konkurs në Athinë për soliste. Vajza e dytë Ornela punon në një sanduiç në Selanik, ndërsa e vogla Donatela është nxënëse. Gruaja Meri punon në një rrobaqepësi tek firma "Domina". Mbesa e madhe Elisa 9-vjeçare vazhdon shkollën e muzikës për piano, është nxënësja më e mirë e klasës dhe ka dhënë dhe dy koncerte.
- Ç'është famila për ju?
- Familja për mua është gjëja më e shenjtë. Asgjë nuk vë përpara familjes 
dhe fëmijëve të mij. Çdo gjë në jetë ia kushtoj gruas dhe fëmijëve. Në çdo moment mendoj që familja ime të jetë sa më e lumtur.
- A mendoni se mund t'u riktheheni prapë festivaleve?
- Dëshira për t'ju rikthyer festivaleve është shumë e madhe por largësia e ngritur dhe pauza relativisht e gjatë, nuk më krijon shumë mundësi për të marrë pjesë. Për më tepër duhet të jesh në kontakt të vazhdueshëm me kompozitorë dhe me Radio-Televizionin.
- Kë do të veçonit nga sukseset tuaja?
- Sukseset e mia janë vërtetë të shumta. Për këto suksese jam nderuar me titullin e lartë "Artist i Merituar" në vitin 1985. Kam bërë dy koncerte recitale njërin në vitin 1974 dhe tjetrin në vitin 1985. Përveç sukseseve që kam patur nëpër festivale ku jam nderuar disa herë me çmime dhe në këto dy recitale kam pasur goxha sukses. Pritja ime nga ana e spektatorit ka qenë e jashtëzakonshme. Në recitalin e vitit 1985 nga 17 këngë që kisha në program këndova 30 këngë. Ende ndiej emocione kur mendoj atë natë të magjishme kur salla ishte mbushur plot e ndër shumë spektatorë e artistë të tjerë ishte e pranishme edhe aktorja e madhe e teatrit kombëtar "Artistja e Popullit" Marie Lagoreci. 

@SPEKTRI

e.

----------


## forever

Vetëm të verbrit dashurojnë

Nga Amarilda Loli

E njeh skenën, e zotëron atë, e ndjen këngën, por nuk është ndjerë kurrë i dashuruar. Ky është Gjergj Jorgaqi, i martuar me dy fëmijë, 3 albume, i ashpër, por që di edhe të falë.


- Si i ndërtoni këngët, kush i kompozon dhe harton tekstet e tyre? 
- Kompozimet edhe tekset gjithnjë i kam bërë vetë, përjashto këtu tre tekste, dy të Kadaresë dhe një të Xhevair Spahiut. Në përgjithësi nuk më pëlqejnë ato tekste që kanë një filozofi që ose keqkuptohet ose nuk kuptohet fare. Më pëlqen më tepër realja, ajo çka njerëzit përjetojnë vërtet, sesa fantasia, imagjinarja.
- Përgjithsisht tekstet e këngëve tuaja janë përjetime dashurie. Sa prej tyre janë histori tuajat? 
- Këto janë gjëra që preferoj t'i mbaj për vete.
- Deri tani ju keni nxjerrë 3 albume dhe po punoni për të katërtin, apo jo? Cfarë veçoni nga ky i fundit?
- Bashkëpunimin me Mariza Ikonomin. Ka dalë një këngë vërtet e bukur që besoj do të ketë sukses. Titullohet "Stres", njëkohësisht edhe albumi.
- Pse me Marizën?
- Vokali im dhe i saj harmonizohen mjaft mirë. I thashë ta shihte njëherë dhe asaj i pelqeu menjëherë.
- Pse stres?
- Stres është jeta jonë. 
- Kur e keni ndjerë veten më keq?
- Para 4 vjetësh pata një problem me vajzen e vogël. Sapo kishte lindur, ishte 35 ditëshe ndoshta. I ra hemoragji cerebrale. E mora në shtëpi që ajo të jepte shpirt në shtëpinë e vet, por zoti ia riktheu jetën. 
- A keni probleme me fansat, ndonjë adhurues(e) që s'di të jetë vetëm kaq?
- Dinë të sillen ata që kanë një lloj kulture, ata që s'kanë kulturë nuk dinë të sillen. Të them që s'ma kanë nxirë jetën, s'dua të jem kaq modest. Ma kane nxirë që ç'ke me të dhe s'ka qenë një, kanë qenë disa. Por jam perpjekur t'i largoj pa i ofenduar, sepse të qenit i njohur nuk ma jep të drejtën të lëndoj të tjerët. Aq më tepër që për një fans, nëse i thyen zemrën, mund të kthehesh fare lehtë nga një idhull në njeriun me të urryer. Duhet të jesh i kujdesshëm në këto gjëra nëse do t'i rezistosh kohës.
- Kush ka qenë ofendimi më i madh që ju është bërë?
- Diku në 95. Isha i çmendur pas "Europe" dhe i bëra flokët të verdha. Kam qenë nga të parët këngëtarë që e bëra këtë. Siç pata përgëzime, pata edhe të shara, që në të gjitha rastet ishin prapa krahëve. 
Ishte dikush, që më ofendoi në mes të rrugës, më tha diçka, që nuk mund ta duroja. Më shau, nuk dua ta them se çfarë më tha, ishte shumë e rëndë. Unë për herë të parë, pas shume kohësh përdora duart dhe e rraha atë njeri.
- Keni probleme për këtë me njerëzit e afërt, i pranojnë lehtë ndryshimet tuaja të jashtme?
- Absolutisht asnjë problem. Le që ma njohin kokën.
- Ju jeni në botën e artit, ndërsa gruaja juaj jo, a ju kupton?
- Arti nuk lidhet, në art duhet të jesh i lirë. Dhe është vërtet e vështirë të krijosh diçka të qëndrueshme. Dikur nuk më kuptonte. Por me kalimin e kohës dhe me përpjekjet që kam bërë, tani gjërat janë ndryshe.
- A ju është dashur ta gënjeni që të mos ta lëndoni?
- Ka gjëra që ia kam treguar, ka të tjera që kam gjykuar që më mirë të mos t'ia tregoja. Nuk ia vlen te prishesh për budallallëqe. Dmth i kam treguar ato që kanë qenë të padëmshme, të dëmshmet nuk ia kam treguar kurrë. E ke parasysh atë shprehjen? Ngandonjeherë gënjejmë, ngandonjëherë është e nevojshme edhe të na gënjejnë.
- Sa kohë keni për familjen? Sa vështirë është të jesh artist dhe familjar në të njëjtën kohë?
- Është e vështirë dhe koha që i kushtoj nuk mendoj se është e mjaftueshme, përpiqem të bëj maksimumin, por kam shumë impenjime që më shmangin nga kjo gjë.
- Ju keni dy vajza, njëra prej të cilave studion violinë, apo jo? Fakti që jeni këngëtar mendoni se i ka imponuar vajzës suaj pasionin për muzikën?
- Jo, mendoj se është e trashëguar më tepër. Ajo ka një vesh absolut.
Por, të them të drejtën, ka dhe një zë të bukur e teknikë vokale mjaft të mirë, mund të bëhet këngëtare shumë e mirë, nesër pasnesër. Por unë nuk ia kam thënë kurrë këtë, sepse kam hall se mos më lë violinën.
- Kur ju ka penguar dhe ndihmuar emri juaj?
- Më shumë më ka ndihmuar, pengesë ka qenë vetëm kur kam dashur të jem i qetë, mos më shohi kush, eh, jo, këtë privilegj nuk e kam. Disa veprime që për të tjerët janë mëse të zakonshme, unë nuk duhet t'i bëj në publik.
- Dini të falni?
- Nuk jam kafshë që të mos fal, vetëm kafshët nuk dinë të falin. Për gjërat e padrejta jam i ashpër. Di ta ruaj arsyen, nuk jam nevrik, jam i ashpër po. Jam tolerant por deri aty ku duhet. Ama kam falur dhe madje, më tepër seç duhet.
- Kush është krijimi juaj më i bukur dhe më i shëmtuar?
- Në momentin që krijoj të gjitha më duken të bukura. Më ka ndodhur edhe që diçka që profesionalisht nuk më ka pëlqyer, të ketë pasur shumë sukses. Por ama ka vdekur shpejt, nuk dua ta them për kë e kam fjalën, por ka vdekur shpejt. Po bëre diçka të mirë, atëherë po, që ajo do t'i rezistojë kohës.
- Kush është rryma juaj muzikore e preferuar?
- Pop-rock. Kjo është dhe rryma me të cilën unë jam rritur.
- Po këngëtari i preferuar?
- Janë dy, në fakt. Bon Jovi dhe David Cordell. Jam munduar t'i përshtatem asaj lloj teknike vokali, por pa i imituar.
- Kush ka qenë dashuria juaj më e madhe?
- Ne, më tepër, kam bindjen se duam në bazë të një interesi, qoftë ky i përbashkët ose jo. Nuk dashurojmë. Unë e kam shprehur këtë edhe në një varg: ne dimë të duam por jo të dashurojmë. Që të dashurosh duhet të jesh qorr. Jo, unë nuk kam dashuruar asnjeherë. 
- A jeni penduar ndonjëherë për diçka? 
- Janë shumë momente, çdo ditë them sa budalla që u tregova dje (qesh). Në të vërtet, gjërat që kam dashur më fort në jetë, më kanë humbur. Kur vërtet jam lutur për dicka, për ta pasur, herë-herë edhe me ndonjë lloj agresiviteti madje, ato më kanë humbur nga duart.
- Këto humbje kanë qenë materiale apo shpirtërore?
- Edhe materiale edhe shpirtërore.
- A urreni njeri?
- Përbuzja është forma më e mirë e sjelljes ndaj atyre që janë të neveritshëm. Unë i përbuz ata që urrej.
- Kë vlerësoni nga kolegët tuaj, profesionalisht? 
- Redon Makashin. 
- Dhe kë nuk vlerësoni?
- Ata që duan të bëhen muzikantë me muziken hip-hop. 
- Sa i dhënë jeni pas parave?
- S'mund të jem i dhënë pas parave përsa kohë jam i dhënë pas pasionit tim, edhe pse kjo më ka prishur shumë punë. Arti për mua është art dhe jo mjet për të fituar. Aq më tepër në Shqipëri ku dihet sa lekë ka një artist, me këtë pirateri që ekziston dhe ku s'përfillen absolutisht fare të drejtat e autorit. Sa lekë mund të bësh?! Por të them të drejtën edhe shpenzoj shumë, sepse jam maniak për veshjen.
- Si e shihni veten pas 20 vjetësh?
- Nqs do të jem, do të bëj atë që po bëj, art.

@SPEKTRI

e.

----------


## forever

*Tania Doko, këngëtarja rebele australiane me origjinë shqiptare*

Nga Bardhyl Berberi

Datëlindja: 7 Maj
Shenja: Demi
Gjatësia: 150 cm
Edukimi: Completed VCE 1991 at OLSH College, Bentleigh, Melbourne, Victoria. Completed Bachelor of Arts (Criminology)


Në një ditë të nxehtë të 23 korrikut, në doganën e Kapshticës, para një interesi të madh të mediave të vendit, ka mbërritur nga Australia një vajzë bjonde me shtat mesatar, pak e ndrojtur dhe e përlotur. Sapo shkel në doganën shqiptare, thotë me një shqipe të calë "Mirës ju gjeta" . Tufa me lule, përqafime me mall. Eshtë Tania Doko, një nga këngëtaret australiane më të famshme, me origjine shqiptare. Eshtë hera e parë që ajo vjen në qytetin e Pogradecit, në qytetin e babait të saj, Çelnikut . "Eshtë diçka e bukur dhe befasuese ardhja ime këtu." - shton Tania. Gjatë rrugës nga Kapshtica në Pogradec ajo vështron e përqëndruar peisazhet përreth. Ajo shoqërohet nga babai i saj, Çelniku. Ka shumë emocione. Të gjitha ato që ia kishte rrëfyer degjuar babai i saj, ajo tani po i prek. Ajo ka mbërritur në Shqipëri dhe konkretisht në qytetin e lindjes të babait të saj, në Pogradec. Vetë Tania ka lindur ne Melburn të Australisë, por Shqiperia i ka munguar gjithmonë. Ajo ka pasur kuriozitet për vendlindjen e babait të saj. Ka udhëtuar mjaft, por gjithmonë në plan të parë ka qenë nostalgjia për të parë Shqipërinë. Biseda ndërpritet herë pas here sepse bezdiset pa masë nga fotografët dhe kameramanët e ndërsa ato i kërkojnë të buzëqeshë gjatë shkrepies së aparateve, ajo u bindet dhe ju pozon sipas dëshirës. "Ky priviligj bëhet pasi këtu unë jam në Shqipëri dhe jam mes njerëzve të mi që janë të qeshur dhe të dashur me mua".
Ne i morëm një intervistë ekskluzive për revistën Spektër, Tania Dokos.

- Kush është Tania?
- Unë jam Tania, vajza e Xhovanës dhe e Çelnikut, kam 10 vjet që kam kënduar në "bachelor girl"dhe tani jam e lumtur që ndodhem në Shqipëri.
- Keni një javë në Pogradec, çfarë ju ka bërë përshtypje ?
- Babai gjithmonë më ka folur për Pogradecin, për vendlindjen e tij, njerëzit janë shumë të dashur dhe unë ndihem shumë komode.
- Çfarë do të thotë për ju "bachelor girl"? 
 - Kuptimi është vajza të pavarura ose siç quhet ndryshe grupi vajzat beqare. Nuk është e thënë se unë nuk dua të martohem, por kjo nuk do të thotë se unë do ndërroj personalitetn tim në qoftë se martohem.Të gjitha këngët e mija burojnë nga shpirti i lirisë dhe pavarësisë. 
- Cilat jane kulmet tuaja ?
- Kam nxjerrë 2 albume shumë të sukseshme që janë mirëpritur në Australi, Azi, Kanada, në vendet skandinave dhe në disa vende të tjera të Europës dhe jam në përfundim të albumit të tretë. Këngët më të sukseshme kanë qenë
"Buses and trains", "Permission to shine", "Believe in you" dhe kënga "Busesand trains" e cila ka qenë kënga e parë që u trasnmetua në radiot Australiane me shume sukses. Mesazhi i kësaj kënge ishte që të biesh ne dashuri është sikur të ka goditur treni. 
- A do te jepni koncert në Pogradec apo Tiranë ?
- Po, do të jap koncert në fillim në Pogradec në gusht dhe më vone edhe në Tiranë. 
- A ndihet krenare Tania për origjinën e saj shqiptare ?
- Sigurisht që po, shqiptarët janë shumë të zgjuar, janë njerëz të qetë dhe fakti që ata kanë kaluar shumë gjëra në jetën e tyre, i ka bërë ata shumë të fortë dhe për këtë unë vërtet jam krenare që jam shqiptare. 
- Në ç'raport është profesioni juaj me muzikën?
- Në vend të parë është muzika, por dhe profesionin tim në të cilin kam mbaruar universitetin e psikologjise kriminale, kuptohet kjo është degë e drejtësisë, unë e dua dhe e kam pasion dhe punoj me përkushtim.
Kam shkuar nëpër spitale tek njerëzit e sëmurë, tek njerëzit e pashërueshëm, kam vizituar të burgosurit, pra unë profesionin e dua dhe ai vjen pas muzikës. 
- Përshtypjet tuaja në Pogradec gjatë kësaj jave ?
- Sinqerisht jam shumë e lumtur që ndodhem këtu, liqeni është i mrekullueshëm, koha është fantastike, unë vij nga Melburn i cili është qytet shumë i civilizuar dhe shumë i ngarkuar me zhurmë. Këtu në Pogradec kam gjetur një qetësi vërtet të veçantë. 
- A merret Tania me politikë ?
- Babai im është shumë i interesuar për politikën dhe unë kam qenë shumë e prekur për kohën kur babai im ka qenë i dënuar. Kam shkruar dhe një artikull në Australi në një gazetë prestigjoze ku jam shprehur se shqiptarët duhet të gëzojnë një demokraci të vërtetë, të jenë të lirë dhe të ëndërrojnë e të shijojnë gjëra të bukura në jetën e tyre, mjaft kanë vuajtur.

FLET babai i Tanies 
"Eshtë e pesta herë që vij në Shqipëri, kuptohet pas vitit 1992. Jam larguar nga Shqipëria në vitin 1946 pasi jam arratisur nga burgu i Gjirokastrës (më bugosën komunistët në burg se une bëja pjesë në formacionet e Ballit Kombëtar). Nga Gjirokastra shkova në Greqi dhe me një janar të vitit 1950 kam mbërritur në Austali në Melburn. Aty fillimisht kam punuar në një fabrikë më pas kam pasur një biznes dhe për 35 vjet kam punuar shofer taksie. Jam shumë krenar për vajzën time 27 vjeçare Tanian që ka hipur në majë të muzikës Austaliane dhe po aq krenar jem kur ajo thotë në intervista të ndryshme që jam shqiptare. Jam martuar me nje grua arbereshe që quhet Xhovana dhe kam lindur tre vajza: Luana, Gloria, dhe Tanien. 
Jam ndjerë shume krenar kur vajza ime në një stadium me 125000 spektatorë të Melburn ka kënduar Himnin e Flamurit. Gjithashtu Tania me zërin e saj ka çelur garën e Formula 1 me një këngë. Unë jam nga fshati Vërcun i Pogradecit, kam një vëlla aty dhe në fshatin Petrush kam një motër. 

@SPEKTRI

e.

----------


## forever

Tonin Tershana.

e.

----------


## ChuChu

*Ermira Babaliu - Këngëtarja që u bë mësuese në Amerikë* 

Nga Xhuli Boja


Ermira ka ikur para shtatë vitesh nga Shqipëria me llotari .. . Në fillim ka kënduar nëpër dasmat e shqiptarëve, më vonë ka organizuar koncerte duke mbledhur artistët shqiptarë në Detroit, Micigan. Në fillim thotë se e ka patur të vështirë qëndrimin si të gjithë, por tani nuk e çon ndërmend kthimin në Shqipëri. Vjen këtu vetëm sa për të parë nënën e saj dhe miqtë. Me bashkëshortin e saj dhe vajzën ndjehet mirë në shtëpinë e saj dhe ka një shtëpi shumë romantike ku fton të gjithë miqtë nga Shqipëria për ta vizituar në Miçigan, aq sa ka mundësi natyrisht. 


- A u përshtatët shpejt me Amerikën?
- Që të jem e sinqertë, më është dashur pak kohë për t'u ambientuar me jetën amerikane. Ne ishim brezat e parë që shkuam me këtë llotari dhe ishte një bazament social i pandërtuar, kështu e kemi nisur nga hoteli. Kuptohet që në shumë aspekte, për fajin tonë, ne nuk ishim të përgatitur. Anglisht dinim pak. Nuk kishim shumë informacion dhe fillimisht ishte e vështirë. Por megjithatë unë kam një natyrë që nuk shqetësohem për atë që kam qenë, por në dy vitet e para thosha në çdo moment: "Do kthehem sërish në Shqipëri, do kthehem". Im shoq ishte ai që këmbënguli dhe bëri mirë. Më vonë pra e konsolidova mendimin për të qëndruar sepse atje o duhet të jetosh si ato, të integrohesh pra, ose duhet të ikësh.
- Më flisni pak për familjen tuaj?
- Unë kam burrin dhe një vajzë, Aleksandri dhe Dorela. Vajza, Dorela, është 15 vjeç dhe sivjet shkon në shkollë të mesme. Kam ëndërr që ajo të shkojë në një nga universitet më të mira në Haward. Më vjen mirë që ajo ka të trashëguar nga shqiptarët mikpritjen, ndërsa mentaliteti i saj ndryshon. Është ndryshe nga shqiptarët. Unë vë re këtu që ka një kapadaillëk nga ata që kanë lekë. Por që të mos dal nga pyetja ..sepse kjo është tjetër temë.. Dorela...ajo ka disa gjëra që nuk i kapërcen dot. Kur ne vijmë këtu, e shqetëson shumë fakti që kur kalon rrugës njerëzit e shikojnë, si dhe shumë gjëra të tjera.
- Ermira, me se merreni në Amerikë?
- Në fillim ndoqa një shkollë për mësimin e anglishtes dhe më pas vazhdova një kolegj për kozmetollogji. Kjo më ndihmoi për të marrë një liçensë që më hiqte stresin e anës ekonomike edhe nga ana tjetër më ndihmoi shumë për të mësuar mirë anglishten. Më vonë punova si parukiere një vit. E ndjeva veten shumë keq sepse m'u duk sikur mund të bëja më shumë. Mësova pastaj që përkthehej diploma dhe të njiheshin kreditet e universitetit që unë kam mbaruar këtu për filozofi. Bëra ndërkohë dhe dy shkolla me korespodencë për t'u njohur me sistemin mësimdhënës atje. Faktikisht bëra dy intervista dhe fitova për t'u futur si teknike për gjuhën e dytë. Tani jap mësim për nxënësit që vijnë nga vendet e huaja dhe që nuk dinë anglisht, dhe në ushtrimin e këtij profesioni ushtroj dhe veten. Sa më shumë që i futem anglishtes, aq më pak me duket se di. Mbase kështu u ndodh të gjithëve. 
- Po për të kënduar në publik?
- Më jepet shumë shpesh rasti. Vitet e para që i kisha të vështira, ishin vitet që këndova më me intensitet. Gjeta atje që më njihnin, nga pjesa e Prespës ka shumë shqiptarë në Micigan. Unë kam kënduar në shumë dasmat e tyre, për pesë vjet. Që vitin që shkova, fillova të këndoja vetëm nëpër dasma dhe po ashtu në festat që organizonin shqiptarët. Fillimisht jam ndjerë mirë, më vonë mendova të menaxhoja koncerte. Në vitin e dytë të qëndrimit u përpoqëm të krijojmë koncerte cilësore në bashkëpunim me Merita Halilin, Eli Farën, Aurela Gacen me orkestër të Edi Xhanit e me Ilir Dangëllinë. Së fundi ftova dhe Redon Makashin që nga Shqipëria. Ishte në një 
koncert i këndshëm që u bë në muajin mars.
- A ndjeheni ngrohtë dhe mes miqsh atje ?
- Kur më kanë pyetur para disa vjetësh se çfarë ju mungon më shumë, unë kam thënë se më mungojnë miqtë e vyer. Dhe që të them të drejtën në fillim nuk kisha shumë miq pasi jam natyrë që i dua njerëzit dhe fillimisht kërkova miq të rinj. Por që të bëhesh mik me dikë duhet të kesh interesa te njëjta, nivele të njëjta, nuk mjafton vetëm mirësia e tjetrit. Pas shtatë vjetësh që unë jetoj atje, kam shumë miq.
- Si ndodhi që u kthyet në Shqipëri ?
- Tani jam kthyer këtu përkohësisht, para dy javësh. Qëllimi ka qenë të shoh nënën, sepse sa më shumë kohë kalon aq më shpesh dua ta shoh, të takoj miqtë e mi dhe ndërkohë jam duke punuar për një album me këngë popullore. Tani pothuajse e kam mbaruar albumin, kam zgjedhur një repertor të jugut duke menduar se i shkon zërit tim. Kam një mik të mirë shumë që po më ndihmon për këtë, Edmon Rrapi më të cilin më bashkon miqësia, shija dhe talenti i tij dhe ndërkohë që kam marrë një klarinetist nga Erseka, Aleks Xhelilin. Më pëlqen klarineta e tij dhe një lahutiste nga Korça. Mua s'më pëlqejnë shumë këngët popullore te përpunuara, më pëlqejnë këngët që të transmetohen në brezat që vijnë, këngë të vjetra që kanë një orkestracion të ri, por baza e këngës mbetet po ajo. Siç thoshte Lasgushi në një vend: "Ne i marrim këngët nga populli dhe nuk i lëmë në popull, por i ngrejmë mbi popullin për të thënë që është art".
- Financiarisht e përballoni vetë albumin e ri ?
- Me thënë të drejtën .. në fakt një shoqja ime guxoi të pyeste nëse mundet të ndihmohem për nxjerrjen e albumit, pasi në të gjithë botën aplikohet donacioni i artistëve. Dhe përgjigja e një bisnesmeni ishte : "Erdhi Ermira të lypë këtu ?" Dua të them se nuk dua të lyp, pasi kjo është jashtë karakterit tim, por dua të bëj të qartë diçka. Kujtoj se kam qenë dikur në një koncert të Celin Dion në Las Vegas të cilin e kishte sponsorizuar Klaiser-i d.mth. Celine Dion është multimilionere dhe s'ka nevoje për sponsorizime, por ndërkohë ai që sponsorizon bën të mundur në këtë rast të dalë ose jo albumi. Pasi unë në rast se nuk gjej një blerës, nuk mund ta shes pa u garantuar në nxjerrjen e shpenzimeve të mia. Pra një sponsor bën të mundur nxjerrjen e vlerave, në këtë rast nuk ndihmohet personi, por arti dhe kultura. Nuk di se si funkionojnë gjerat këtu, por do të thosha se pavarësisht nga ky rast, unë nuk kam guxuar të kërkoj sponsorizime pasi nuk kam dëshirë të përballem me këtë lloj mentaliteti.
- Pas shtatë vitesh që nuk jeni këtu, çfarë të reje keni vënë re tek shqiptarët?
- Në përgjithësi unë kam patur një rreth shumë të mirë miqësor, por në përgjithësi në ndryshimet që shikoj është ajo që unë thashë pak më lart, që një pjesë e atyre që tashmë janë bërë me lekë kanë ndryshuar qëndrimin, se si të shikojnë etj etj. Kjo s'më pëlqen, por dhe s'ka shumë rëndësi. Ndërsa ajo që më bën shumë përshtypje është se kuptohet që janë bërë shumë ndërtime, por ka shumë gjëra që më shqetësojnë. E para është se nuk e konceptoj dot faktin se si rrinë njerëzit. Janë shumë afër plehrave, ka shumë plehra. Nga ana tjetër është ajo e kapadaillëkut anakronik të një pjese të njerëzve.
- Jeni e pasur Ermira krahasuar me shqiptarët e tjerë artistë ?
- Unë nuk mund të them që jam e pasur, por kam një vështrim më real për jetën. Sa më shumë kohë që shkon, unë arrij të siguroj një jetë normale. Kam një shtëpi shumë romantike që m'i plotëson kushtet e përditshme. Ftoj gjithë miqtë e mi që kanë dëshirë të vijë në Micigan. Është i mirëpritur në shtëpinë time për një drekë, deri këtu është pasuria ime. Bëj një jetë normale, frekuentoj koncertet. Më vjen keq që është hapur një nam i tillë që Amerika është "Punë dhe Gjumë". Kjo s'është e vërtetë. Për mua, në çdo vend që të jetosh varet se çfarë ti i kërkon jetës. Në të tërë botën ka karrocierë, shoferë, mësues, gazetarë, artistë të pasur dhe të varfër .. .Nëse ti i kërkon më tepër vetes në asnjë vend nuk ka limite dhe në Amerikë gjithashtu. Limitet qëndrojnë tek individi.

----------


## ChuChu

*Ledina Çelo - E shoh jetën bardh e zi* 

_Nga Arlinda Canaj_


Këngëtarët sot duken sikur kanë humbur shumë nga vetja. Ndryshimet e mëdha që po ndodhin në këtë vend për shumë njerëz romantikë, njerëz të mësuar me parime dhe sjellje "alla buon manier" e kanë kuptuar që të jesh në qendër të vëmëndjes duhet të bësh sharlatanizma mbas biznesmenëve. Dreka dhe darka, servilizma dhe histori boshe që në bosht kanë gjithnjë qëllimin për të paguar artin tënd, me diçka që është jashtë vetes. Këngëtari di të japë maksimumin me zërin e tij, të hapësinohet në ndjenjën e bukur të vargjeve dhe në muzikën që nuk njeh limit. Por, kur ai vihet ballë për ballë me interesin, lekun, qëllimet e dyfishta, interesat e vogla, duket sikur humbet shumë nga vetja. Atëherë vjen një largim i beftë, krejt fatal për artistin...

- Si është gjendja juaj shpirtërore në këto momente?
- E mirë, sepse pas një periudhe të gjatë pune, jam ritakuar me të afërmit e mi, me vëllain që kisha kohë që nuk e kisha parë. Por në lidhje me veten më duket sikur kam humbur shumë. Sot krijimtaria bëhet vetëm mbi bazën e interesave materiale dhe të them të drejtën unë nuk jam tip që t'i shkojë nga prapa biznesmenëve për të vjelë para. Jam nga ato njerëz që e adhurojnë këngën, që emocionet më mirë se kudo tjetër mund t'i shprehë me anë të muzikës. Kjo periudhë boshe krijimtarie më vret shumë. Kënaqësia më e madhe e imja, është kur më ndalon ndonjë polic në rrugë dhe më kërkon dokumentat. Aty shoh që unë quhem Ledina Çelo dhe ndjehem me të vërtetë në Shqipëri. Është nje periudhë boshllëku dhe më vjen shumë keq. Këtu në Shqipëri emocionet janë shumë të mëdha dhe mbi këtë tokë unë kam ndjerë kontaktin e parë me publikun, emocione që s'do i harroj kurrë. Por që dua që ato të përsëriten.
- E megjithatë unë di se ju po punoni në Francë...
- Po, kam fituar një konkurs dhe jam nën një kontratë komedie muzikale. Në fillim unë nuk dija frëngjisht e megjithatë ma ofruan këtë mundësi, duke më dhënë mundësi të perfeksionoj frëngjishten. Unë kam një rol të dytë. Komedia quhet "Marin Maddlen", flet për historinë e një gruaje heroinë të diskriminuar nga koha. E quanin një femër prostitutë, por ajo kishte fatkeqësitë e saj. Është një grua shumë e mirë, ndërkohë që motra i bën gjithë prapaskenat. Unë pra kam rolin e më çapkënes dhe dua t'i rrëmbej dashurinë.
- Si ju ka pritur publiku francez ?
- Shumë mirë. Po unë doja të theksoja se jashtë ka një interesim shumë më të madh ndaj artistëve. Unë lashë Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura, një vit e kisha kaluar tashmë, për të marrë këtë rol që mund të më jepte mundësi shumë të mëdha në karrierën time. Aty, gjërat janë të organizuara shumë mirë dhe mbi të gjitha ka vëmëndje ndaj talenteve. Shkova shumë rastësisht aty dhe shoh ndryshime shumë të mëdha. Ato nuk më njihnin dhe më ofruan bashkëpunimin e tyre, ndërkohë që në Shqipëri të njohin shumë mirë dhe nuk e bëjnë këtë. 
- A ishte e lehtë t'i përshtateshe jetës atje?
- Sigurisht që jo. Unë në Shqipëri pata fatin e madh të këndoj me Luan Zhegun dhe karriera ime mori krahë menjëherë. Atje vështirësitë ishin shumë të mëdha si për moshën, për gjuhën, por njëkohësisht dhe për faktin që unë isha një vajzë e re e pamësuar të jetoj larg familjes. Në fillim unë komunikoja anglisht, por tani kam nisur të komunikoj mirë frëngjisht. Aty jetoj vetëm. Shtëpinë e kam të paguar nga produksioni, por kam dhe pak miq dhe kaloj një pjesë të mbasdites. Punoj me të vërtetë shumë. Dikur nuk kam qenë një vajzë shumë studioze dhe aty kam mësuar edukatën e punës.
- Ishte hera e parë që keni dalë jashtë?
- Jo, para katër vjetësh kam dalë në turne me disa artistë shqiptarë dhe ka qenë diçka krejt ndryshe, sepse ishe e rrethuar me miq, shokë, kolegë.
- E megjithatë duket sikur ke shumë nostalgji për Shqipërinë...
- Është një fenomen i çuditshëm që besoj se i ndodh të gjithëve. Kur ikën ke atë padurimin për të arritur qëllimin e jetës tënde. Ke shumë objektiva dhe do t'i arrish. Por kur t'i ke një ftesë nga Shqipëria, atëherë ndizet ajo dëshira e madhe e vendlindjes që të mbyt dhe dëshiron të fluturosh.
- A i dëgjon këngët e tua?
- Dikur i dëgjoja. Tani jo më... Do kisha dëshirë të dëgjoja këngë të reja. Doja të dëgjoja Ledinën me këngë të reja.
- Këtë radhë pse je kthyer?
- Kisha një ftesë nga Petri Bozo për një koncert. E prita me shumë kënaqësi sepse isha pushim. Në Durrës në koncertin e madh që u zhvillua, ndjeva emocionin e madh të publikut. Kisha ardhur me pak dyshim duke menduar se çfarë do t'i thosha publikut "Ju ndoshta më keni harruar, unë jo". Por u kënaqa sepse ato kënduan me mua, dhe ky ishte sodisfaksioni më i madh.
- Ledina, kush ja u ka vënë emrin?
- Ishte një zgjedhje e vëllait të madh. Ne kemi shumë diferencë me njëri tjetrin. Vëllai im ka qenë shumë studioz, komplet ndryshe nga unë, dhe dashurohej me gjuhën ruse. Mësuesja e tij ishte shtatzënë në të njëjtën kohë me nënën time. Ajo donte t'i vinte këtë emër së bijës, por lindi djalë. Dhe kështu emri më mbeti mua. E kam këtë emër dhuratë nga vëllai i madh. 
- Sa fëmijë jeni?
- Jemi tre. Unë jam vajzë e vetme dhe më e vogla. Vëllezërit i kam patur gjithnjë si shokë. Jeta na ka ndarë disi tani, se jemi të gjithë jashtë. Kam patur shumë diferencë me to dhe më kanë parë gjithnjë me sytë e më të voglës.
- Të kanë mbrojtur ndonjëherë "alla shqiptarçe"?
- Me vëllain e vogël kam patur konfidencë shumë për artin. Ai merrej dhe vetë me muzikë, por u largua shpejt për në Gjermani. Vëllai i madh ishte shumë më ndryshe, ka qenë shumë i hapur. Vëllai i vogël më thotë gjithnjë dhe tani: "është mirë që u largova, sepse përndryshe nuk do të kisha lënë kurrë të vazhdoje rrugën e artit". Ato sot më ndjekin kudo që janë dhe janë fanatikë mbas videove të mia. Unë jam shumë neglizhente dhe më ka ndodhur të mos kem kasetat me interpretimet e mia. Ia marr gjithnjë atyre.
- Si ndodhi zbulimi yt?
- Në moshën 12 vjeçare në Pallatin e Kulturës im vëlla këndonte një këngë të Vladimir Kotanit mbas festivalit. Aty këndova një duet me të. Ishte një sukses i vogël. Unë e kam dashur shumë muzikën, por në fëmijëri kam patur më të fortë pasionin e atletikës. Dhe ishte koha që duhet të regjistroheshim në gjimnaz. Mësuesja e muzikës më kish dëgjuar të këndoja kur bënim pastrimin javor në klasë të tetë, mu vu nga prapa të konkuroja në lice për kanto. Fitova po jo me ambicjen të këndoja në festival. Më pas gjërat rrodhën vetë. Nga bashkpunimi me mësuesin tim të pianos, tek Osman Mula e tek Agim Doçi, Alqi Boshnjaku e shumë të tjerë. Por është një rrugë shumë e vështirë. Ka shumë prapaskena. Unë shpalos emocionet e këngës, por prapa nuk është dhe aq bukur.
- Ju a jeni e bindur që talenti çan sot në jetë?
- Duhet të jesh shumë i fortë. Sot ana ekonomike dhe financiare janë primare për të vazhduar. Talenti shumë herë lihet i mjerë në mes të rrugës...
- Ju thatë që bëhen shumë prapaskena në botën e artit. Nga kush?
- Prapaskenat janë jo konkrete, por janë të kuptueshme. 
- Po mes këngëtarëve...?
- Unë jam e kënaqur që çdo artist ka fansat e tij dhe krijon personalitetin e tij. Ka vend për të gjithë. Tek unë nuk egziston xhelozia ndaj askujt. Ambicie sigurisht që ka, po kjo për të ecur përpara.
- Çfarë jete bën sot?
- Unë bëj një jetë shumë normale. Panvarësisht se tani që jam rritur i kuptoj gjërat shumë mirë dhe për këtë më vjen keq. Dikur i shihja gjërat më të paqta. Tani shoh dhe kuptoj realitetin. Ai është bardh e zi.
- Ngjyra?
- Unë kam dëshirë të shoh diell, por njerëzit janë vrarë. Konkretisht shoh vëllain tim. Ai ka ikur para 13 vjetësh dhe ka mbetur ai i pari. Ndërsa njerëzit kanë ndryshuar shumë. Ndoshta si rrjedhim i mbijetesës së vështirë shqiptare. Nuk e di. Ndonjëherë them, jam mirë aty ku jam. Ti shoh gjërat nga larg dhe të jem e bindur për këtë. 
- Ledina, shumë të trishtuar të shoh. A ka dashuri në jetën tënde?
- Sigurisht që ka, sepse dashuria është ajër. Është frymëzim. 
- Për ju thuhen historira shumë interesante mbi jetën private...
- Po, historia ime e dashurisë vazhdon dhe mendoj se do ketë të ardhme. Është gjithnjë dashuria ime e vjetër, me të cilin ndjehem shumë mirë.
- Çfarë profesioni ka i dashuri yt?
- Nuk mund ta them. Është shumë dashamirës i artit, kaq mjafton.
- Ku jeton?
- Mund t'ju them që unë kam një qëllim. Në qoftë se dashuria ka qenë e bukur kur ju e keni marrë vesh para dy tre vjetësh, historia vazhdon. Unë jam prapë me këtë njeri. Familja do jetë në të ardhmen time, dhe e shoh veten një nënë, në mënyrë të padiskutueshme. Unë tani jam në Francë, kam obligimet e mia, dashuria ime është në Londër dhe mendoj se kemi një të ardhme të përbashkët.
- Dikur jeni marrë me atletikë. Vazhdoni akoma?
- Po, vazhdoj rregullisht. Tani 30 minuta ose një orë ia kushtoj vrapit.
- Mban dietë?
- Sigurisht që po.
- Çfarë ushqimesh preferon?
- Jam vegjetariane, po ha shumë dhe peshkun. Molla është fruti që më bën të ha dhe një kile përnjëherë.
- Tani në Francë ke probleme me ushqimin?
- Sigurisht, mamaja më mungon shumë. Ajo m'i bënte të gjitha gati. Regjimi sigurisht ka ndryshuar. Tani që kam ardhur, më ka gatuar speca të mbushura, për të cilat kisha shumë neps.
- Ledina, a i ke ruajtur miqësitë e vjetra?
- Kam qenë shumë e shoqërueshme. Por bardhë e zija ka hyrë pak në shpirtin tim dhe ka zënë vend edhe në shoqëri.
- Je tip diplomate?
- Jam tip i lëkundshëm. Më vjen shumë inat që duhet t'i them të gjitha, po më mbërthyet. Jam tip që një moment qan, një moment hedh poshtë çdo gjë. Por logjika vendos ekuilibrin.
- Për çfarë nervozohesh më shumë?
- Për sinqeritetin. Atë e shoh të zbehur dita ditës. 
- Po ju a gënjeni?
- Deri dje nuk gënjeja kurrë. Tani kam filluar edhe të gënjej... Ndoshta i jam përshtatur ambientit.
- Veshja që preferoni?
- Unë preferoj ngjyrat në përgjithësi.
- Kapelen e përdor vetëm në Shqipëri për t'iu fshehur syve të njerëzve...?
- Jo, e bëj thjesht për çështje dielli. Bën shumë vapë këto ditë.
- Çfarë bën tjetër në Francë?
- Kam filluar të lexoj shumë. Në lice ka qenë jetë tjetër. Isha adoleshente dhe pëlqeja shumë diskot dhe shoqërinë. Më së fundi kam lexuar Koelhon dhe më ka lënë shumë mbresa. Ato momentet vetëm, unë i kaloj duke lexuar. Dikur bëja një telefonatë, dilja. Tani është ndryshe. 
- Ke patur më parë shoqe apo shokë?
- Kam dashur gjithnjë të kem shoqëri me shokë. Por shumë herë ato janë keqkuptuar. Po unë jam ndjerë shumë mirë në miqësinë e tyre. Është e vështirë të gjesh shokë të vërtetë.
- Projektet e tua të ardhshme?
- Në të ardhmen time do jetë Shqipëria. Nuk do i mungoj asnjëherë. Për të realizuar një ëndërr, për të evidentuar emrin e mirë të shqiptarëve.
- A je ndjerë keq për emrin shqiptare?
- Më shumë ndjehesh keq këtu në Shqipëri, sidomos kur ke të bësh me dokumentacion. Atje shihen gjërat me seriozitet, ndërsa këtu shteti nuk të siguron personalitetin si njeri. Unë ndenja tre muaj në Shqipëri për një dokument. Gjëra absurde, pyetje absurde.
- Si jetojnë shqiptarët në Francë?
- Në përgjithësi janë integruar. Unë nuk kam shumë kontakt. 
- Me kompaninë muzikore a do ketë vazhdimësi?
- Kontratën e kam tre vjeçare. Sigurisht shfaqja nuk do vazhdojë për tre vjet. Flitet që pas komedisë do përgatitet një album me të cilin ne kemi filluar. Kam inçizuar dy këngë në frengjisht. 

Skeda personale
Emri, mbiemri: Ledina Çelo
Ditëlindja: 9.2.1977
Gjatësia: 1,78 cm
Pesha: 60 kg
Profesioni: Studente, këngëtare
Hobi: Udhëtime, patinazh
Gjëndja civile: Beqare
Shenja të vecanta: Nishan mbrapa shpine (_ kjo ka lindur me nishan ne tru - shenim i artikullsjelleses_ )

@SPEKTRI

----------


## ChuChu

*Flori i WSF: Gjithçka bëhet për hir të parasë* 

Nga Stela Xoxe, 

Ditëlindja: 23 gusht 1982
Shenja e horoskopit: Akrepi
Gjatësia: mbi 1.80
Ngjyra e preferuar: e verdha
Pija e preferuar: I pi të gjitha. Dhe me pijet alokolike kam një mardhënie më se normale.

I veshur me të kuqe, me një look paksa ndryshe nga shfaqja e herëve të para, me flokë të verdhë dhe me katër tatuazhe në trupin e tij, Flori është tërhequr përkohësisht nga kënga për të krijuar muzikë. Në krahun e djathtë mban një tatuazh ku shruhet Forever mbi një pentagram. A do të zgjasë përgjithomë kjo ndjenjë?

- Ju keni arritur një sukses shumë të madh në një kohë relativisht të shkurtër me këngët e Orinda Hutës, West Side Family etj. Si ndjeheni?
- Padyshim që ndjehem mjaft mirë. Tek unë nuk ka ndryshuar asgjë. Duke i besuar verbërisht instiktit dhe ndjenjës, kam arritur të krijoj muzikë që për fat të mirë ka patur sukses dhe është pëlqyer nga publiku. Nuk kam bërë asgjë për biznes apo për ndonjë qëllim tjetër që nuk ka të bëjë me artin. Ky është profesioni im dhe për mua është dëshirë, ndjenjë dhe dashuri.
- Çfarë ka mbetur nga Flori që ka dalë për herë të parë me grupin "The dreams" ?
- Ka mbetur po ajo buzëqeshje
- Dhe çfarë ka ndryshuar?
- Ngjyra e flokëve, intenerari i punëve, gjatësia, ngjyra e lëkurës dhe asgjë tjetër.
- Si ndodhi që u shkëputët nga kënga?
- Duke krijuar për këngëtarët e tjerë u tërhoqa nga kënga. Megjithatë unë këndoj në skenë dhe kur nuk jam, sepse kur këndohet muzika ime, është njësoj sikur ta këndoj unë. Emocionet i kam pothuajse të njëjta. U shkëputa vetë nga muzika dhe muzikën time e këndojnë këngëtarë të ndryshëm. Kjo është diçka shumë e bukur.
- Një ditë nga jeta jote...?
- Zgjohem në mëngjes nga ora 9.30-10 sepse bie të fle nga ora 5 e mëngjesit pasi është një vapë e tmerrshme. Puna e parë që bëj është ardhja në studio. Marr kafen dhe ujin, dëgjoj muzikën që kam bërë një natë më parë dhe në qoftë se frymëzohem, mund të ndreq diçka që mua më duket se nuk shkon, ndërsa në qoftë se nuk frymëzohem, dal, shpenzoj qoftë dhe një orë me miqtë e mi dhe kthehem në studio. 
- Si e kalon një gjendje mërzije?
- Kur jam i mërzitur mbyllen në vetvete dhe meditoj pa menduar për njerëzit që më rrethojnë apo ambientin ku ndodhem.
- Po kur je i lumtur, si reagon?
- Kur jam i lumtur nuk pushoj duke qeshur. Qesh shumë.
- Cili është vendi që preferon të jesh?
Vendi që preferoj të jem është ai vend që nuk egziston.
- Ku e shikon veten në të ardhmen?
- Sigurisht që në Shqipëri e shikoj padiskutim. Duke punuar më fort, duke studiuar më shumë. Ëndrrat e mija janë të mëdha, por ndoshta këtë vit do të vazhdoj për dramë.
- Kur je penduar në jetën tënde?
- Unë jam një tip që shkoj aty në më çon zemra, ndjek dëshirën dhe instiktin tim dhe duke mos bërë pothuajse asnjëherë llogari jete, por duke ecur me ndjenjë ndoshta dhe kam gabuar dhe për këtë jam penduar më pas...por unë përsëri kam vazhduar të ndjek ndjenjën dhe instiktin tim pasi nuk mund të bëj ndryshe.
- Sa të çmendura janë fanset e Florit? 
- Nuk mund të them se janë të çmendura pasi ato që bëjnë çmenduri unë nuk mund t'i quaj fanse. Një fanse apo dhe fans mjaftohet me një autograf ose telefononatë për të pyetur se çfarë kënge të re do të nxjerr apo për planet e mija. Përsa i përket lidhjeve që kam unë me fanset nuk kam abuzuar kurrë përkundrazi mund të them se jam nga ata njerëz të njohur në qoftë se mund të konsiderohem i tillë që nuk pij kafe kurrë me një person që nuk e njoh qoftë ky apo kjo dhe një fans.
- Si janë mardhëniet mes jush dhe grupit The Dreams?
- Shumë të mira, sidomos me dy kolegët e mi dhe për këtë jam shumë i lumtur. Nuk ka asnjë lloj arsyeje që ne të mos dalim bashkë apo të mos dëgjohemi në telefon me njëri-tjetrin. 
- Aktualisht me çfarë po merreni? 
- Tani marr pjesë tek festivali "Mikrofoni i Artë" me dy këngë, një të Alketës dhe një te Besës me grupun Produkt 28. Janë këngë që janë pëlqyer shumë nga publiku dhe ndjehem mjaft mirë për këtë. Festivali "Mikrofoni i Artë" është në edicionin e tij të dytë këtë vit. Vjet është bërë festivali i parë dhe të tëra këngët që sot janë hite, që janë më të mirat në treg duke filluar nga grupe dhe këngëtarë të ndryshëm sidomos nga Kosova, janë lançuar dhe promovuar për herë të parë nga +2 Radio nëpërmjet festivalit. Duke patur lidhje të mira me +2 Radio kam ndjerë se një pjesë e mirë e këngëtarëve ndjehen mirë dhe janë të kënaqur, po bëhen mjaft promovime këngëtarësh të rinj dhe grupesh të panjohur, pra me pak fjalë po bëhet një promovim i suksesshëm i këngëtarëve të rinj të Kosovës, Maqedonisë dhe Shqipërisë. Mund të them se kënga e Alketës dhe e Besës për mua janë të mrekullueshme, akoma nuk ka mbaruar festivali dhe mund të dëgjosh fëmijët, pasi ata janë dhe më të ndjeshëm, që këndojnë këto këngë.
- Veç promovimit që i bëhet këngëtarëve dhe grupeve të reja, çfarë ndryshimi apo vlere mendoni se sjell ky festival në muzikën shqiptare?
- Në këtë festival unë shikoj vlera muzikore, shikoj porta të hapura, shikoj se aty kush e ka merituar ka arritur ta kalojë seleksionimin pasi duhet ta kemi të qartë se ka akoma shumë nga ata këngëtarë që nuk janë këngëtarë. Meritë e këtij festivali është promovimi për herë të parë i këngëtarëve kosovarë dhe e vëerteta është se këtë e bëri pikërisht ky festival. Të gjithë këngëtarët dhe grupet kosovare që janë sot në treg u lançuan vjet dhe këtë vit janë përsëri në festival. 
- Pas pjesmarrjes tek Mikrofoni i Artë kur do ta dëgjojmë përsëri muzikën e Florit apo Florin si këngëtar?
- Kam filluar të mendoj për albumin tim, por më duhet të kujdesem dhe për shumë gjëra të tjera. Pastaj të nxjerrësh një album nuk është e lehtë. Më duhet të mendoj për muzikën, për tekstin dhe për të gjitha gjërat e domosdoshme. Ndërkohë që në të njëjtën kohë më duhet të krijoj muzikë për këngëtarë të ndryshëm.
- Veç festivalit Mikrofoni i Artë me çfarë po merreni tjetër tani?
- Po bëj dashuri (qesh), pasi dashuria ime është muzika. Po merrem me muzikë dhe kohën e lirë ja kushtoj vetes. Kur kam kohë të lirë ulem diku dhe mendoj për planet e mija, për të ardhmen, për shumë gjëra që më duhet t'i jap një zgjidhje duke folur me veten time.
- Flori, si e shikoni gjendjen e muzikës shqiptare në këto momente?
- Në lidhje me muzikën dhe këngëtarët shqipëtarë duke përfshirë dhe veten time, replikoj, dua të krijoj muzikë, dua të kemi një muzikë moderne, cilësore dhe me nivel. Kushtet që të ofron Shqipëria nuk të lejojnë që të kesh një teknikë të avancur për të pretenduar një nivel artistik të lartë. Për më tepër tregu muzikor shqiptar është i mbushur me këngë turke dhe greke të kënduara në shqip. Dua t'i them këtyre njerëzve që t'i lenë këngët greke dhe turke ashtu siç janë dhe të krijojnë muzikë shqiptare. Këtu nuk është vetëm faji i kompozitorëve por dhe i këngëtarëve të cilët duke tregtuar muzikë "të vjedhur" po humbasin personalitetin e tyre. Duhet të kuptohet që kjo lloj muzike "e vjedhur" turke dhe greke nuk është muzikë por një degjenerim i muzikës shqiptare. Dhe gjithçka bëhet për hir të parasë.

----------


## ChuChu

*Gili: Nuk më pëlqejnë veshjet e 'zhveshura'* 

Nga Naime Beqiraj



Gili, biondja simpatike e këngës shqiptare, sa është kthyer nga një sërë koncertesh në Ulqin dhe në Malësi të Madhe ku ka kënduar në mesin e malësorëve të ardhur për pushime në trojet e veta. "Biles i kam lënë ende valixhet nëpër korridore, por pasi intervista ishte për media nga Tirana erdha pa hezitim". Nuk e pyesim pse kaq shumë valixhe sepse e dimë që Gili është njëra nga këngëtaret që i kushton shumë rëndësi paraqitjes para publikut, qoftë me veshje, qoftë me grim, qoftë me fotografi, etj. Ajo, bashkë me vjehrrën, Ilirin bashkëshortin dhe me djemtë i kishte mbaruar pushimet e verës në Antalia të Turqisë dhe këtë periudhë gushti në bregdetin shqiptar të Ulqinit që e quante periudhë pune, sado që shprehej se ishte kënaqur shumë.
Këngëtarja që këndoi për disa vite këngë që u pëlqye e po pëlqehet edhe nga fëmijët, çastet e eksodit i riktheu me disa këngë të tjera me tema të ditës të cilat i realizoi edhe si videoklipe. Kënga "Prishtina", një baladë shumë e bukur ku i këndohet rinisë studentore prishtinase të viteve tetëdhjetë. Pastaj kënga "Ditët e fundit" në duet me Ardit Stafajn e cila trajton temën e drogës që si videoklip ka marrë shumë çmime në manifestimet e këtij lloji, dhe tash së fundi kënga "Mos ma shëmtoni lirinë". Vetëm pas luftës ka realizuar një videokasetë dhe dy albume që janë pritur dhe janë shitur shumë. Disa nga këngët e saj përcjellin edhe sensin e krenarisë së të qënit femër si: "Edhe pa ty u kënaqa", "Aktore e përkryer", etj. Gili ka marrë pjesë në shumë manifestime humanitare në Kosovë dhe jashtë. Ndaj nuk e ka zgjedhur rastësisht që albumin e saj të fundit e ka përuruar jo në ambiente të mbyllura e në sallonet e hoteleve të Prishtinës, por në një ambinet rural në një fshat të Kosovës. 


* Vendlindja: Prishtinë
* Pesha: 58 kg
Gjatësia: 1.63
Shenja e horoskopit: Demi
Ngjyra e syve: E gjelbërt
* Shkollimi: Fakulteti Filozofik, Gjuhë e letërsi shqipe
* Ngjyra më e dashur: E bardha, pink
* Parfumi : J'adore
* Qyteti që pëlqeni: Prishtina, Parisi, Venediku
* Firmat nga e cila e përdorni kozmetiken: Lancom
* Këngëtari më i mirë: Sinan Vllasaliu, Elsa Lila, George Michael
* Aktori juaj më i dashur: Ben Afflek
* Ushqimi: italian
* Pija: Campari
* Pushimi: Turqia
* Kreatorja: Donatela Vercaçe
* Stili në veshje që pëlqeni: Elegante


- Çfarë do të ndryshonit nga pamja juaj?
- Së pari do t'i largoja kilogramët e tepërt.
- Çfarë komplimenti ju kanë bërë për pamjen tuaj?
- Xixëllonja e skenës shqiptare.
- Sa ndryshon loku juaj në skenë me lokun e jetës së përditshme? 
- Ekstravagante në skenë dhe praktike në përditshmëri.
- Cilën veshje nuk do ta kishit veshur kurrë? 
- Atë me të cilën do të dukesha "e zhveshur".
- Bizhuteritë a i përdorni dhe të çfarë natyre janë? 
- Shumë, sidomos ato vezulluese në skenë.
- Çfarë është moda për ju?
- Të jesh e bukur në momente dhe në vende të caktuara
- A keni mbajtur ndonjëherë dietë?
- Dietat i përdori para xhirimeve të videoklipeve.

@SPEKTRI

----------


## ChuChu

Etleva Golemi, soprano - Pagat tona janë shumë qesharake 

Nga Arlinda Canaj (Spektri)

Është duke u përgatitur për rolin e Violetës, ndërkohë që angazhimet e saj tashmë po i kalojnë kufijtë. Ndërsa bëhet shumë zhurmë për politikën në Shqipëri, ajo si artiste klasi ngre zërin dhe njëherë për pagat qesharake që marrin artistët shqiptarë. "Në Shqipëri nga dita në ditë po na shteron dëshira për të punuar. Nënvleftësimi për ne fillon nga vetë shteti shqiptar, që nuk të jep dinjitetin e duhur, për të qenë si gjithë artistët. Pasioni! Pasioni na mban gjallë dhe për të luftojmë deri në fund, por duhet që të krijohen dhe mundësitë financiare për të qenë krenar për punën që bëjmë. Mjft vetëm me llafe dhe premtime. Shteti duhet të merret seriozisht me artistët!"

- Ju shohim gjithnjë duke interpretuar në skenën e Teatrit të operas në rolin e solistes së parë. Cilat do jenë angazhimet tuaja të ardhshme ?
- Jam duke punuar për operën "Traviata" që në nëntor do rivihet në skenë, gjithashtu dhe për një operë tjetër "Dasma arbëreshe" e kompozitorit kosovar Rauf Domi që do të jepet premierë në Gjakovë me rastin e festës së Pavarësisë, në 28 Nëntor. 
- "Traviata" është vënë disa herë në skenë. Ju keni marrë pjesë si protagoniste në rolin e Violetës. Cilat janë emocionet e këtij roli tek ju?
- Po, për herë të parë "Traviata" u vu në vitin 2001 dhe ky është sezoni i tretë që rijepet. Ka disa ndryshime të vogla, sepse tani kemi një dirigjent të huaj, italian. Është një rol shumë i dashur për mua, një rol me të cilën jam mësuar dhe afeksionuar shumë. Një personazh që të lë shumë hapësirë për të ndryshuar. Sa herë vihet, ka diçka më të arrirë dhe më ndryshe. Pastaj çdo dirigjent që vjen ka kërkesat e tij dhe sjell gjithnjë një përvojë të re. Është një rol që vjen duke u përsosur. 
- "Dasma arbëreshe" është një opera e kompozuar nga një kompozitor shqiptar. Me sa duket dhe nga titulli duhet të flasë për traditat e bukura shqiptare, për arbëreshët...
- "Dasma arbëreshe është vënë një herë në skenë, me një këngëtare nga Kosova. Në verë kompozitori Domi më takoi dhe më propozoi rolin e Marsulës. Është një opera shumë e bukur, e mbushur me tradita dhe motive arbëreshe, dhe ka brenda shumë elementë dhe tradita nga ky folklor, nga ky kontigjent shqiptarësh që u larguan pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut dhe kanë ruajtur më mirë se të gjithë zakonet dhe traditat e të parëve të tyre. 
- Është hera e parë që ju këndoni një rol shqiptar, në një opera shqipëtare?
- Në fakt unë kam kënduar dhe operën e Aleksandër Peçit "Oirat", por ishte me tekst italisht. Ndërsa tani është hera e parë që këndoj një rol në shqip. E reja dhe e bukura është pikërisht kjo, të kënduarit në shqip. Në përgjithësi jemi mësuar që operat t'i dëgjojmë në italisht, por çdo gjuhë ka të veçantën e saj dhe në shqip mund të arrihet në perfeksion. 
- Pas gjithë këtyre, çdo jetë shënuar në kalendarin tënd artistik?
- Më pas në projektet e mia është opera "The room" edhe kjo do këndohet në shqip, një projekt më i vonshëm, ndoshta për janarin. 
- Di që kolona zanore e filmit "Lule të kuqe, lule të zeza", mban zërin tuaj. Është realizuar me shumë mjeshtëri...
- Ishte një ide e kompozitorit Kujtim Laro. Një eksperiencë shumë e bukur dhe e veçantë. Në fakt muzika ishte e menduar me një orkestër të madhe, dhe me disa përpunime moderne. Në fund ajo që ishte zgjedhur ishte vokali, duke lënë disi mënjanë efektet muzikore. 
- Ndryshimet që kanë ndodhur në drejtimin e TOB-it a kanë ndikuar ndopak tek ju artistët?
- Ndihemi mirë, sepse Zhani Ciko është vetë muzikant dhe i njeh mirë problemet. Por ajo që për ne mbetet një plagë e pashërueshme janë pagat. Të gjithë ne buxhetorët e shtetit jemi me paga skandaloze. Mbi ne artistët bëhen padrejtësi të mëdha. Kur vihet një shfaqje premierë ne paguhemi me një shpërblim qesharak. Për rivëniet e tyre lodhemi njëlloj si të parën herë dhe nuk paguhemi më. Kjo nuk është e drejtë. Dhe për këtë rivënie ne punojmë më muaj të tërë. Ministria e Kulturës nuk jep fonde për artistët. 
- Le të kalojmë përsëri tek drejtori i ri...
- Ju gazetarët gjithnjë tek këto gjëra sulmoni (qesh). Mund të them që Zhani Ciko është një profesioinist i vërtetë. Por edhe institucioni ynë ka shumë probleme për tu menaxhuar. Ne ja kemi bërë prezente punën e pagave dhe duhet që ato të zgjidhen njëherë e përgjithmonë se përndryshe si në të gjitha institucionet shtetërore shqiptare njerëzit do ikin, dhe nuk do mbetet më askush.
- Në inisiativat private që ju ndërmerrni si janë shpërblimet. A janë të kënaqshme?
- Janë shumë më të larta. Privati gjithnjë bën kontratën në fillim.
- A ka konkurencë dhe ambicie mes artistëve për tu ndërthurur në projekte?
- Nuk e kam idenë. Unë nuk jam njeri klanesh. Kur më kanë propozuar, unë kam punuar dhe kam dalë e kënaqur. Nuk jam futur kurrë nëpër intriga. Gjithsecili ka aftësitë e veta. Për mua ka vend për të gjithë.
- Artistët janë gjithnjë në ikje. Po ju a e keni menduar një gjë të tillë?
- Unë e dua vendin tim, dhe si pak profesionistë kam kënaqësinë dhe komoditetin të rri pranë familjes dhe pranë vendit tim. Në fakt të gjithë artistët po ikin ku të mundin. Do vijë dita që TOB do marrë këngëtarë vetëm nga jashtë, sepse të gjithë do ikin. Qeveria shqiptare merret gjithë kohën me politikë dhe askush nuk mendon për vlerën më të madhe që ne i përcjellim të ardhmes. Kultura është vlera që një popull lë. 
- Në eksperiencat e fundit të shfaqjeve të TOB/it kanë ardhur dhe shumë këngëtarë të huaj. Ato paguhen si ju, apo ndryshe?
- Si ne nuk paguhet askush. Ato vijnë me kontrata. Është ndërtuar në mënyrë të tillë arti atje, që menaxherët i gjejnë shfaqjen, i bëjnë kontratën dhe artisti merret vetëm me interpretimin e rolit. Ne këtu s'na paguan askush. Dhe është e tmerrshme të mendosh që për nga niveli jemi në shkallët më të larta, ndërkohë që pagesa është ofenduese për punën që bëjmë. Problemet shqiptare janë shumë të thella. Duhet që të bëhet patjetër diçka për ne artistët.
- Në shfaqjen e fundit të "Bohemës" kishte këngëtarë lirikë nga e gjithë bota. A janë ato të nivelit tuaj?
- Ka artistë të mirë, më pak të mirë. Mendoj se Shqipëria ka kontigjent shumë të mirë. Duhet punuar me ta. 
- Duke iu kthyer TOB-it, di që dhe kushtet në të cilat ju punoni janë shumë të vështira. A po bëhet ndonjë gjë?
- Në fakt Zhani është duke u përpjekur për mirëmbajtjen e godinës. Dëshira e tij është shumë e madhe, por nuk ka fonde nga Qeveria. Tani është duke u bërë një tender për ngrohjen e sallës. Ne këndojmë "Traviatën" me fustane të hapura dhe na dridhen dhëmbët nga i ftohti në sallë. 
- Eva, di që ju keni një familje: një vajzë 4 vjeçare, Laurën, për të cilën keni disa vrarje ndërgjegjeje...
- Po, kam një familje të mrekullueshme të cilës i jam borxhlie, sepse shumë herë dhe nuk e shoh, prej angazhimeve të mëdha. Kur kemi koncerte më duhet të shkoj në shtëpi vetëm për të fjetur gjumë. Imagjinoni që ndonjëherë në premierë ime më nuk më tregon që vajza mund të jetë me temperaturë, për të mos më prishur gjendjen artistike.
- Çfarë ju thotë Laura?
- "Mami më merr dhe mua me vete". Por, unë nuk e marr asnjëherë. Është akoma e vogël dhe kam frikë se mos bën zhurmë. Ndonjëherë për t'i bërë qejfin e kam marrë në prova. Rri urtë dhe më sheh e çuditur. 
- Çfarë ke dëshirë të bëhet kur të rritet?
- Nuk e di. Ajo është shumë e vogël për t'i përcaktuar të ardhmen. Tani për tani dua që ajo të rritet më dashuri dhe përkujdesje. Të tjerat le t'i zgjedhë vetë me dëshirën e saj.

----------


## ChuChu

* Tatjana Isaj - Parfumet? I ndërroj si mbreti gratë* 


Nga Brikena DEMIRAS @ SPEKTRI


Ajo është e bukur dhe vitet duket sikur nuk kanë lënë shenja mbi të. E quajnë "këngëtarja e qytetit të Elbasanit", pasi veprimtarinë e saj artistike e nisi në këtë vend. Quhet Tatjana Isaj. Jeton në Gjermani prej tetë vjetësh, bashkë me familjen, por është rikthyer për të marrë pjesë në festivalin "Kënga Magjike" dhe për të përuruar dy albume me këngë të lehta dhe këngë popullore e arbëreshe të përpunuara. Larg Shqipërisë, megjithatë këngën nuk e largoi për asnjë çast nga shpirti. Shumëkush do ta mbajë mend duke kënduar këngë për partizanët dhe partinë e asaj kohe. Ndërsa në skenat e sotme ajo vjen ndryshe, jo vetëm në pamje e në look, por dhe në mentalitet. 
Karriera 
Mbaroi shkollën e kantos, për mezzosoprano dhe filloi të këndojë në ' 81-in, në Festivalin e 22-të të Radiotelevizionit Shqiptar. Mori pjesë në festivalet e tjera deri në të 30-in. Karriera e saj si këngëtare mbizotërohet nga këngët baladë, ato të karakterit epik e dramatik.
Albumet
"Në muzikën e lehtë unë gjej veten time, aty mund të them se quhem Tatjana. Edhe pse kam tetë vjet që s'këndoj, kam mbledhur materiale dhe jam në prag të përurimit të dy albumeve, me 21 këngë, 11 nga të cilat i përkasin rrymës së lehtë, ku mbizotërojnë temat e mentalitetit të të rinjve, dashuria mes njëri-tjetrit, asaj që ndodh dhe asaj që duhet të jetë në të vërtetë, një dashuri e sinqertë, si dhe këngët popullore, kryesisht ato arbëreshe, me mallin e emigrantëve", tregon Tatjana. Albumi i parë, quhet "Mos ma përgjoni dashurinë", me kompozitor Edmond Rapin, ndërsa i dyti "Arbëri të qofshim falë", tekset e këngëve janë të ripunuara nga bashkëshorti, Nehat Sabriu, kurse këngët janë të kompozuara nga ajo vetë dhe Naim Gjoshi. Tatjana i përket zhanrit të "chanson-eve", të kantos. "Megjithatë kënga arbëreshe më flet në shpirt dhe në vokal. Mundohem të nxjerr dramatikën time, shpirtin emocional, mallin, dashurinë e atyre njerëzve që janë shumë larg dhe që nuk kanë mundësi të shohin atdheun e tyre". Por për të ardhur më pranë shijeve të momentit ajo ka zgjedhur një lloj përpunimi mes popullores dhe modernes që tani, siç thotë edhe vetë "janë bërë paksa 'hit'."

Grimi
"Jetoj në një vend ku thjeshtësia ia ngre njeriut vlerat. Në Shqipëri, në ditët e sotme, pamja ka marrë rëndësi tjetër dhe kjo thënie ka ekzistuar deri dikur si etiketë, ndërsa atje në Gjermani vazhdon të jetë realitet. Pothuaj trukohem shumë rrallë, më pëlqen kështu dhe mbase ngjaj edhe më e re." 

Veshja
"Jam pak klasike në veshje, edhe nëse vesh xhinse. Këtë mbase ma ka detyruar edhe puna që bëj si avokate në firmën e ndërtimit të burrit tim. Çantat dhe këpucët sigurisht më pëlqen që t'i kombinoj. Kam një dhomë me këpucë, të cilat numërohen në rreth 300, pa e ekzagjeruar. Aksesorët më pëlqej t'i zgjedh të firmave, por ka gjëra shumë të bukura që s'janë firmë. Unë jam e sëmurë pas të shtrenjtave, por në Gjermani mund të zgjedhësh. Artistët shpesh përpiqen të mbajnë imazhin me anën e firmave. Unë s'jam e atij mendimi. Unë blej edhe atë që është më pak e shtrenjtë, por që është e bukur." 

Parfumet
"I ndërroj si mbreti gratë, mund të hap edhe një dyqan pa frikë. Parfumi më jep moral, kur nuk jam zgjuar ende nga gjumi ndonjëherë më jep disponibilitet në punë dhe më bën të ndjehem më e gëzuar. Preferoj firmat, së fundi Bvglarin, edhe pse është paksa i shtrenjtë." 

Sallonet e bukurisë
"U kushtoj pak më shumë rëndësi se sa duhet, kjo është një nga pikat ku nuk përputhemi me bashkëshortin, pasi sipas tij "rrudhat të japin fisnikëri". Unë nuk mendoj që jam plakur, aspak, është shpirti që të mban të gjallë, por femrat duan të ruajnë pak estetikë. Unë shkoj në palestër, luaj në piano, merrem me gjuhën gjermane, pra e shfrytëzoj kohën, bëj një punë intensive me të gjithë mundësitë e mia, në të njëjtën kohë argëtoj vetveten."

Bukuria
"Për mua rëndësi ka shpirti, tek një shpirt jo i sinqertë, bukuria është zero."

Vajza 
"Quhet Korozana dhe është 16 vjeçe. Me vajzën time të vetme jam si shoqe, ajo është edhe si një motër për mua. Kuptohemi shumë mirë, është shumë inteligjente, herë pas here më jep moral, më pranon ashtu si jam, me të mirat dhe me të këqijat e mia."

Bashkëshorti
"E kam më shumë shok, punojmë bashkë dhe më imponon të bëj atë që kam qejf unë të bëj. Në punë ne kemi marrëdhënie zyrtare, po në të njëjtën kohë jemi edhe shumë të afërt përsa i përket muzikës, ai është i apasionuar dhe di më shumë këngë se unë. Kemi kënduar në një videoklip të dy këngën "Kur më vjen burri nga stani" dhe në atë moment jam ndier me të vërtetë e lumtur. Ai e sheh të bukurën me syrin që e shoh unë dhe më përkrah për çdo gjë." 

Vendlindja
" Dy vitet e fundit kam ardhur më shpesh, për të parë edhe vendlindjen, edhe për të kaluar pushime. Nuk dua të le pa përmendur edhe qytetin e Përrenjasit dhe Librazhdin, ku kam kënduar me shumë pasion dhe kam kaluar vitet e shkollës së mesme, ato i kujtoj me mall."

Pushimet 
Preferojmë të shkojnë larg, në Marok, Francë, (San Trope), Itali, (Milano), Turqi, Kroaci, nga është me nënshtetësi edhe Nehati, por nuk harrojnë edhe bregdetin jugor shqiptar, nga ku kanë preferuar Dhërmiun. "Pushojmë çdo tre muaj dhe meqënëse Gjermania është vend i ftohtë, bëjmë gjithmonë pushime verore, edhe në dimër."

Identikit
Emri-Mbiemri: Tatjana Isaj
Datëlindja: ?
Vendlindja: Elbasan
Vendbanimi: Gjermani
Horoskopi: Ujori
Ngjyra e preferuar: E bardha, e kuqja
Këngëtarët e preferuar: Tina Turner, Celine Dion
Hobi: Stilon dhe qep disa nga veshjet e saj.

----------


## ChuChu

* Mihrije Brahja Më pëlqen të luaj me ngjyrat e flokëve*  

Me pak kilogram të shtuar këngëtarja Mihrije Braha duket edhe më e hijshme. Me një krijimtari muzikore gati njëzetvjeçare, me shume albume muzikore koncerte e festivale, Mihrije Braha, mbetet edhe sot po ajo, e dashur, e afërt, aktive dhe përherë e shpenguar nga çdo kompleks.
Momentalisht po përgatit albumin e ri muzikor dhe sapo ka ardhur nga disa koncertete në diasporë.
Mihrija është një këngëtare që i kushton rëndësinë e vet look-ut, modës dhe paraqitjes skenike. Edhe fotot e saj janë në këtë vazhdë, sepse përherë dëshiron të duket ndryshe nga të tjerat. 

Grimi: Grimin e përdori me shumë kujdes dhe me një zgjedhje shumë të saktë sepse ka shumë rëndësi firma dhe forma por edhe momenti. Gjatë ditës përdori nuanca më të lehta që të dukem sa më natyrale kurse në rastet kur kam spektakle apo paraqitje të tjera i kushtoj një kujdes më të veçantë sepse këtu kam parasysh veshjen dmth ngjyrat apo paraqitjen komplete vizuale. Prej firmave të njohura përdor kremat e Hormetes, Lancome, L'Oreal, Cristian Diore etj. dhe nga ngjyrat e flokëve përdor Elea Tuko Trade. Jam bërë bionde sepse më pëlqen të luaj me ngjyrat e flokëve

Parfumet: Mund t'iu them se jam e pasionuar pas parfumeve dhe më së tepërmi përdori Gucci Rush, Elizabet Tejlor etj. 

Veshja: Sa për veshjen mund të them se nuk eksperimentoj por strikt vishem në skenë me një kuptim dhe përmbajtje komplete duke pas parasysh këngën, modën etj. Shpesh vishem me kreacione të blera jashtë vendit dhe ekstravagante. Gjithashtu vesh edhe dizajnime nga autorë të vendit dhe kohëve të fundit me dizajnet më të reja të Kujtim Berishës nga Gjakova. 

Çantat dhe këpucët: Çantat dhe këpucët i blej sipas sezonit, gjithsesi me një kujdes dhe pasion të veçantë, sidomos ne pranverë dhe në verë. Në jetën e perditshme përndryshe mbathi ato këpucë me të cilat ndjehem më komode. 

Aksesorët: Kam shumë dëshirë që t'i blej dhe kam koleksion të madh të tyre dhe nga të gjitha vendet ku kam shkuar por shumë pak i përdori dhe fare pak janë kombinim me veshjen time. Megjithatë, ndonjëherë sipas nevojes së kombinimit për një moment skenik apo diçka tjetër, aksesorët nganjëherë i vë dhe i kombinoj me pamjen time vizive. 

Moda: Kam marrë pjesë në shumë koncerte jashtë Kosovës por edhe brenda dhe gjithëherë interesohem për moden e fundit dhe gjithmonë vishem kushtimisht sipas saj. Ndonjëherë edhe mundohem që të plotësoj edhe nga fusha kreative e imja apo edhe e kreatorëve të mi. 

Aerobia: Deri më sot mund të them se pak kohë më ka mbetur për të u marr me aerobi të cilën e vlerësoj si shumë të nevojshëm. Megjithatë, një gjimnastikë të lehtë e bëj edhe nëpër hotele edhe në shtëpi me një kujdes që vija e trupit të mos më devijojë. 

Dhuratat: Dhuratat i kam për shpirt dhe i çmoj, kam dëshirë që të më befasojnë por edhe t'i befasoj miqtë dhe njerëzit e mi. Me dëshirë jap dhe pranoj shumë dhurata. 

Çfare vlereson tek vetja: Tek vetja vlerësoj sinqeritetin dhe shpitëbardhësinë si dhe gjendjen e pangarkuar shpirtërore nga asnjë lloj xhelozie. 

Çfarë do te kishe ndryshuar tek vetvetja: Asgjë. 

Tirana: Tirana është qyteti i shpirtit tim dhe jam shumë e lumtur që Tirana përherë e më shumë po shëndërrohet në një metropol çfarë e ka merituar. Pas Prishtinës, me dëshirë do të jetoja në Tiranë. 

* @SPEKTRI*

----------


## ChuChu

Mihrija

----------


## ChuChu

Mariza Ikonomi: 2004... dua të zhdukem - Nga Violeta Murati


Një ditë pas Festivalit të RTSH-së, Mariza Ikonomi merr një telefonatë anonime, ku i kërkohet të mbyllë gojën dhe të mos japë asnjë koment në media për çmimin; ajo tregon gjithçka ndodhi pas kuintave në natën finale të festivalit, si u ndanë çmimet para përfundimit të festivalit.

Ishte një ftesë gati në "lutje" që i ktheu mendjen këngëtares Mariza Ikonomi për të qenë sërish pjesëmarrëse në Festivalin e 42-të të Këngës në RTSH. Ajo kish vendosur të mos i hynte më konkurimeve nëpër festivale, por këtë herë u josh nga premtimi se fituesja do të shkojë në Festivalin Evropian. U përgatit totalisht, madje dhe kompozoi enkas për çmimin e parë. Ndërsa erdhi prapë zhgënjimi për Marizën që bashkë me shumë arsye të tjera, e "detyruan" të linte skenën edhe pse kënga e saj u vlerësua me çmimin e dytë. E bindur ajo thotë se nuk do të jetë nëpër festivale, derisa të rregullohen problemet e ndarjes së çmimeve. Është shprehur ashpër në shtyp dhe reagimi ka qenë një telefonatë anonime, një ditë fill pas festivalit. Mariza e ka njohur zërin, por nuk mund të thotë të vërtetën. Ndërkaq e ka garantuar anonimatin e telefonatës se kënga është tërësisht kompozim i saj dhe jo krijim i Adrian Hilës, siç e akuzonte zëri pas telefonit. Mariza Ikonomi tregon ekskluzivisht për "Spekter", procesin e ndarjes së parakohshëm të çmimeve dhe arsyet e braktisjes së skenës. 
Pse braktisët skenën kur u ndanë çmimet? 
Unë nuk e braktisa skenën dhe më vjen keq që është komentuar aq shumë ky moment në shtyp, madje është shkruar dhe pa më pyetur fare. Dua të jem e qartë për një gjë. Në çastin kur janë ndarë çmimet nuk ndodhesha fare aty. U largova, sepse e kuptova që nuk do të merrja çmimin e parë. Nga ana tjetër pretendoja, por dihet si bëhen vlerësimet këtu, unë s'kisha asnjë mbështetje për të shpresuar.
Kjo do të thotë se keni marrë vesh çmimet përpara ndarjes?
Pak a shumë...Madje kisha marrë vesh edhe se kush do ta fitonte. Prandaj mendova se do të ishte më mirë të ikja. Është më mirë të zhdukem, "kjo ka mbetur në këtë natë", e thotë dhe vetë kënga. 
Sa kohë para ndarjes janë përfolur çmimet?
Nuk dua të flas për këtë, por dukej shumë qartë se kush do ta merrte çmimin e parë. Kaq mund të them. Gjithmonë çmimet janë ndarë më përpara. 
Ju hytë në festival me pretendimin absolut për çmimin e parë, apo e shtyrë më shumë nga premtimi i Festivalit Europian?
Nuk ushqeva ndonjë iluzion të madh për çmimin e parë, por, sigurisht, edhe më tundonte shumë premtimi i Festivalit Evropian. Ndërsa mora një vlerësim si për festival. Kjo nuk do të thotë se unë nuk pretendoja, por duke ditur se si është bërë ndër vite me vendet e para të festivalit, isha e bindur se dhe këtë herë e njëjta gjë do të ndodhte me çmimin. Pastaj nga njëra anë, bëra mirë që s'e mora çmimin. Këtë e them nga fakti se në konkurim mungonin emrat "Big" të muzikës sonë. Po të kishte marrë çmimin Rovena Dilo ose këngëtarë të shquar të muzikës shqiptare, do ta kisha pranuar me mjaft urtësi çmimin e dytë. Por, aty u bë një bashkim i "Etheve të së premtes", saqë unë u ndjeva dhe pak e zhgënjyer nga kjo anë. 
Pjesëmarrja e këngëtarëve të "Etheve..." u bë shkak i zhgënjimit tënd...?
Nuk kam asnjë gjë kundër këtyre këngëtarëve. Ato në të ardhmen mund të bëhen këngëtare shumë të mira, por çdo gjë e kam me organizatorët e festivalit që sollën organizimin që thashë më lart. 
Ke rezerva për organizatorët?
Unë kisha rezerva për çmimet që u dhanë në festivale, sepse u dallua qartë se nuk vlerëson juria, por organizatorët e festivalit. Në përgjithësi kjo është bërë. 
Ishe përgatitur para festivalit psikologjikisht, shpirtërisht për të marrë çmimin e parë?
Ishte një periudhë shumë e shkurtër gjatë së cilës punova për këngën, por u lodha shumë dhe duke qenë se ishte një krijim i imi, u përpoqa në maksimum të bëja diçka të bukur. Po ta kishte bërë këngën ndonjë kompozitor tjetër, s'do të isha mërzitur, por duke qënë se ishte krijimi im, me tekst të motrës sime, një bashkëpunim familjar pak a shumë, duke i shtuar gjithë kapacitetin tim, mendova se mund të arrija diçka. Por, një gjë ishte e qartë, publiku nuk e kuptoi këngën. Dhe kjo ishte pjesë e zhgënjimit tim, ndoshta publiku ynë është mësuar me ritme më gazmore, më popullore. Megjithatë, nuk e shmang dot atë emocionin kur çdo gjë mbaron së krijuari, ankthin se si do ta presë publiku muzikën tënde. Ndërsa, vargjet e këngës që përjetonin dilemat shekspiriane, ishin keqkuptuar duke e cilësuar këngën në tërësi si vajtimtare. Ajo nuk është e tillë, është e kundërta, ajo është një këngë plot shpresë. Përtej personales, kënga përfaqëson faktikisht atë që po ndodh tek ne dhe që mbyllej me një shpresë të madhe. Teksti i përmbahej mesazhit të së ardhmes. Kjo është e vërteta, se njeriu ka batica dhe zbatica. Këtë kisha shprehur dhe në të njëjtën kohë e kam përjetuar dhe personalisht.
Pse ke zgjedhur ta krijosh vetë këngën, nuk kishe besim tek kompozitorët e njohur?
Ndjehem më mirë kur i bëj këngët vetë, sepse gjithmonë kur më kanë bërë këngë të tjerët, ata që më kanë dëgjuar më kanë thënë: "Ke zë të bukur, por vuan për këngë". Ky ka qenë opionioni i të gjithëve dhe kur kam filluar të kompozoj, kam vënë re se publiku i ka pritur më mirë këngët që kam bërë. Ashtu siç e njoh unë veten, nuk më njeh asnjë kompozitor. Kjo ishte dhe një nga arsyet pse nuk pretendoja për çmim, sepse nuk kisha mbështetje, nuk kisha asnjë kompozitor të njohur. 
Si e more ftesën për në festival?
Unë nuk kisha ndër mend të merrja pjesë në festival. Kisha vendosur që nuk do të shkelja më nëpër festivale. Organizatorët e tij erdhën vetë duke m'u lutur... por në fakt më thanë ndryshe, më thanë se "kishin shumë nevojë që unë të merrja pjesë". Ishte insistimi i tyre, nuk është se kisha ndonjë dëshirë të madhe. Joshja për Festivalin Evropian vërtet është diçka për Shqipërinë. Për ne shqiptarët është mirë, në përgjithësi që të përfaqësohemi, por nuk është ndonjë gjë e madhe.
U duk se festivali u mbajt në këmbë vetëm nga të rinjtë e "Etheve...", duket sikur keni rezerva për këtë nivel konkurimi, pse?
Kam shumë rezerva. Fakti që u gjenda mes dy këngëtareve që vinin nga ai spektakël, ishte dhe një minus për festivalin, pasi dukej qartë mungesa e emrave të muzikës. Në këtë festival nuk morën pjesë shumë emra të njohur, për të cilët unë kam shumë simpati, si Alma Bektashi, Eranda dhe Irma Libohova etj., kishte shumë mangësira dhe meqë u lançua që në fillim se ai që do të fitonte do të shkonte në Festivalin Evropian, nuk pashë ndonjë lloj interesimi nga këngëtarët e njohur. Jo se ata nuk janë të interesuar të marrin pjesë, por e dijnë se çfarë lojërash bëhen. Ata një herë e një kohë kanë qenë viktima të kësaj loje, në të cilën rashë unë. Mua më erdhi keq vërtetë për këtë. Nuk është e thënë, për mendimin tim, që fituesi i Festivalit të RTSH-së të shkojë në atë Evropian, duhet gjetur një mënyrë tjetër, sepse ka shumë këngëtarë të mirë këtu që mund të shkojnë. 
Ke deklaruar se nuk do të marrësh më pjesë në Festivalin e RTSH-së, pse?
Unë kam thënë se nuk do të marr më pjesë derisa të gjendet një rrugëzgjidhje për çmimet. Kjo nuk dihet se kur mund të gjendet në Shqipëri. Ose organizimet e festivalit, të marrim për shembull foninë, e cila kishte shumë probleme, saqë shumë këngëtarë nuk e dëgjonin veten mirë. Atëherë si mund të bëhet një festival që këndohet live, kur nuk janë marrë masat e duhura. 

Mariza: Më kërcënuan në telefon...e njoha zërin
Komentet tuaja për zhgënjimin e çmimit kanë qenë mjaft të ashpra. Keni pritur reagime?
Po, ka pasur reagime. Një ditë pas festivalit mora një telefonatë misterioze. Ishte mëngjes herët kur dikush më thotë: "Dëgjo këtu ...", ishte zë i ashpër, por m'u duk i njohur. Unë i thashë që të më prezantohej se kush ishte. Por, ai më kërcënoi duke më thënë që unë të mos prononcohesha më nëpër gazeta për punën e çmimit, si dhe për punë teksti më tha: "Mos u merr me tekstet e gocërinave". Gjëja që më shqetësoi më shumë ishte fakti që më tha nga telefoni: "Unë jam shumë i sigurt se ajo kënga që ke bërë nuk është e jotja, por ia ke marrë Adrian Hilës", dhe e mbylli telefonin pa treguar emrin. Unë u tregova shumë e qetë në ato momente, duke qenë se isha dhe në gjumë. Iu përgjigja duke e siguruar se kënga ishte e imja, i thashë se mund të bënte çfarë të donte, madje do të më bënte një nder shumë të madh nëse më nxirrte nëpër gazeta, sepse si për mirë dhe për keq gazetat do të flasin për mua. 

Ku do t'i kalojë festat e fundvitit Mariza?
Ku ishit për Krishtlindje dhe vitin e ri ku do ta kaloni?
Nuk u largova nga shtëpia, sepse çdo vit i kam festuar kështu dhe ia kam kaluar shumë mirë. Kurse Vitin e Ri nuk e kam festuar asnjëherë në shtëpi, sepse kam qenë në punë. Këtë vit jam e ftuar në një shfaqje me KFOR-in dhe besoj se edhe aty do t'ja kaloj mjaft mirë.
Çfarë dhurate prisni për Vitin e Ri?
Vjet më erdhi një shtëpi e madhe e Zotit. Unë, në fakt, prisja ndonjë gjë tjetër më femërore, ndonjë bizhuteri. Megjithatë, edhe ajo dhuratë më pëlqeu shumë, duke qenë se edhe besoj tek Zoti. Në të vërtetë nga viti 2004 kërkoj vetëm qetësi dhe të mos kem më zhgënjime.
Ju jeni besimtare e krishterë, a luteni dhe sa besoni në fe?
Unë gjithmonë lutem. Çdo darkë e kam të nevojshme të lutem dhe kjo është ajo që më mban në formë, më bën të jem optimiste dhe të mos mërzitem. Është ripërtëritje e shpirtit. Por, nuk e shmang dot momentin kur vjen i hidhur. Dhe kaq shumë zhgënjime nuk duhen. Është shumë e thjeshtë të fitosh gjithmonë, por disfatat mua më kanë mësuar. 

@SPEKTRI

----------


## ChuChu

Një mijë e një netët e Edës

Nga Elsa Demo



Stari i muzikës jazz rrëfen për librin e saj, një biografi e Dinastisë Lela. Për herë të parë ajo tregon për jetën private, bashkëjetesën prej nëntë vjetësh që nuk ka përfunduar ende në martesë me gjermanin Jung, babain e djalit të saj të vetëm, Henning. Ja përse ajo e shikon të pashpresë një koncert në Tiranë. Zari: "Më shterën energjitë me Shqipërinë"

".... Nga mesi i potpurisë, dinamika e grupit u ul për t'i lënë vend solos së "Çobanit", i cili mbante si një fëmijë të sapolindur klarinetën e tij mbi gjoks, pranë zemrës. Klarineta e zezë dominonte mbi kostumin e bardhë kombëtar që "çobani" kish veshur. Çuditërisht, qeleshja që kish mbi kokë i qëndronte gati në të rrëshqitur në një anë të kokës kaçurrele. Gishtat e trashë, por që nën projektorin ngjyrë neoni blu dukeshin të magjishëm, lëvizën të ngeshëm mbi klarinetë e cila "prodhoi" në moment një Glisanti, që e pati fillin me një pianisimo, e cila shoqërohej njëkohësisht dhe nga soundi i frymës së tij. Kjo Glisanto mbeti pak sekonda në ajër dhe më pas ra tek spektatori, sikur të ishte një çarçaf i mëndafshtë ngjyrë shampanje, mbi një grua që sapo qe zhveshur lakuriq e priste të përkëdhelej nga duar plot epsh. Pas një pauze, ku çdo kush qe në gjendje të dëgjonte rënien e një gjilpëre, gishtat e "çobanit" filluan sërisht të rrëshqisnin, akoma më me nge duke mbajtur këtë radhë një ton vibrato të lirë e që nuk kish burrë nëne t'i vinte kufi. Kjo e fundit u pasua direkt nga një pasazh "tmerrësisht" virtuoz që ia rrëmbeu zemrën pa leje dhe në fund ia dhuroi duke e shoqëruar me triola trilash, sikur donte të kërkonte të falur.
Qe një marrëdhënie e lashtë midis tij dhe Klarinetës. Një "merr e jep", dialog
midis shpirtit dhe instrumentit. Asnjëherë nuk ishin munduar t'i ndanin "rolet",
"kush qe burri e kush gruaja". Kjo qe dhe arsyeja që askush nuk do të ishte në gjendje të hidhte në partiturë këtë "marrëdhënie" dhe tërë dialogun spontan, nëpërmjet një shenje note tetçe, gjashtëmbëdhjetëshe, të lidhura apo zgjidhura, kreshento apo dekreshento, fermate apo me pikë etj. etj. etj. pa fund...Publiku mbante frymën. Disa muzikologë e etnologë të huaj shtrëngonin karriget duke i bërë sytë dhe veshët dopjo. Po të njëjtin situacion kish krijuar Remzi Lela (Çobani) në turneun që kish patur Filarmonia e Shtetit në Moskë dhe Shën Petersburg (ish Leningrad) në fillim të vitit '60, ku ai bashkë me Mentor Xhemalin (Artistin e Popullit) i patën lënë gojëvarur rusët që mbaheshin për balalajkat e tyre virtuoze...Me një fjalë, askush nuk do të mundte të fliste rreth urisë, dhimbjes, dashurisë së humbur, pasioneve të ndrydhura, lumturisë së gjetur, nëpërmjet Klarinetës, ashtu siç dinte 'Ai'...".

Ajo zhveshi pa turp emocionin që i ka shkaktuar kabaja e dajës saj, legjendës përmetare, Remzi Lela. Muzikën, gruan, erotikën, Zari i bën njësh. Kjo është Eda për të cilën muzikë do të thotë sensualitet, diçka e rëndësishme dhe për këtë ajo vetë nuk ka asnjë dyshim ta pohojë me bindje. Nuk është shkrimtare, megjithatë e ka mprehur penën më së miri për të rrëfyer tek "Biografia e Dinastisë Lela & Dasmat Shqipëtare" për ata, Lelat e Përmetit. Janë kujtime ku ajo shfaqet si pas një mjegulle. Eshtë një kronologji e gjithë fillimeve të saj, se kush ia ka shtënë muzikën nën lëkurë, në prehër të kujt është ulur, kush janë dajat që mbijetuan në komunizëm. Janë "një mijë e një netë", siç i quan ajo kujtimet të cilave është duke iu dhënë dorën e fundit, pas dy vjetësh. 
E ardhur për herë të parë në Tiranë me njeriun që bashkëjeton prej nëntë vjetësh, Zari tregon për librin që ka në duar, dështimin në nëntor të koncertit në Athinë dhe kthimin sërish në pranverë tek emigrantët shqiptarë atje. Përkundër të gjitha ngjarjeve të fundit që nuk kanë prekur suksesin e albumit më të ri "Statement", Eda kthehet me angazhimin si ambasadore e javës së kulturës shqiptare që zhvillohet në Dyseldorf, në muajin mars. Këngëtarja shqiptare e muzikës jazz, që prej 14 vjetësh jeton në këtë qytet pa pasaportë gjermane në xhep, deklaron se më në fund ka filluar të vërë në punë atë "inatin e brendshëm", për të përcjellë anën tjetër të medaljes së imazhit shqiptar në Gjermani. Për herë të parë ajo tregon përse janë ftohur energjitë me Tiranën për një koncert të pamundur e shumëfolur në vitin 2000. 

Back to the roots
As jazz, as folklorik. Albumi i fundit i Eda Zarit është "kthim tek rrënjët"-"Going back to the roots", siç e quan ndryshe ajo. "Eshtë paksa kronologjik për jetën time. Aty janë gjithë stilet që kam lëvruar deri tani: elementët foklorikë dhe moda jazz, por pa prishur njëra-tjetrën". Për të huajt ky është një profil i pastër etnik, që në zërin e Eda Zarit tingëllon ekzotik, një ekzotizëm që më shumë se të panjohurës i ngjan kërkimit të pazakontë në një rrugë ku edhe mund të dështosh, kërkimit për të ngjizur tharmet e kulturave të ndryshme, të pangjashme në dukje, jazz dhe folk, jazz dhe tinguj nga një etnos ballkanik. 
Të kësaj atmosfere janë këngët "Beng-Beng", "Çobani", kushtuar dajës Remzi Lela, "Ra faja prej fiku" sjell në një tjetër pamje, por pa humbur ngjyrën e folkut. Eshtë edhe "Kaba" një pjesë instrumentale, ku është futur një kor miks me monologun e klarinetës së jugut. Kabaja ka tërhequr vëmendjen e etnologëve. "Klarineta dhe zëri është e veçanta e "Statement", - thotë Zari. Këto ajo i veçon si hite të albumit. Ndërsa, kënga që ka më përzemër është "Prelude to Albania Nature", kushtuar natyrës shqiptare. E gjitha frymëzuar nga peisazhi përmetar: një natë, një hënë, delet në kullotë, mullarët, këmbora e një dashi. Tek "Prelude" ndodh ajo që Eda e quan "kristalizimi i të gjitha elementëve", perkusionit, pianos, që e bën të prekshme dhe të paprekshme mistikën. 
"E di që ky peisazh paqësor është krejt i kundërt me natyrën që kemi ne si shqiptarë, në kontrast me energjinë dhe temperamentin tonë. Kjo hyn tek kërkimi në art, i cili nuk ka fund. Por, unë jam nga ato që i jap fund diçkaje, që i jap fund edhe një albumi që s'mund të quhet i plotë, nëse nuk përcillet si duhet tek publiku".
Në të gjitha këngët e saj ndihet stacionimi përgjatë "orient trip"-it, udhëtimit oriental, do thoshte ajo. Jo më kot në bandën e saj bëjnë pjesë instrumentistë nga vende, si Venezuela e Maroku e së fundi edhe dy dajat Lela, që kanë marrë pjesë në bandën e saj në albumin "Statement" e që tashmë nuk jetojnë më. Zari ka preferuar të fusë në këtë album instrumentet shqiptarë, si llahuta, defi. 
Pra, janë kultura të ndryshme. "Gjithçka ka qënë e piketuar për "Statement" dhe e gjitha duket si një demokraci e shëndetshme. Njeriu pasi kryen një cikël vjen tek pika e fillimit për t'ia nisur nga e para sërish. Ndoshta duhej të kaloja tek të gjitha ekskursionet për të mbërritur në këtë pikë". Eda Zari komenton kështu urinë për një muzikë tjetër, uri që erdhi qysh ato vite të Liceut Artistik të Tiranës, kur veshi i saj ishte i mbushur me polifoni, me muzikën e Lelave "artistë në shpirt e zemër". 

Reshtin edhe energjitë për Shqipërinë
Java e kulturës shqiptare në Dyseldorf është pjellë e Eda Zarit. Ministri gjerman i Kulturës, dr.Michael Vesper, një lexues i Kadaresë, gjithashtu do t'i përkrahte idenë për një javë kulturë shqiptare në qytetin gjerman, të cilën Zari disa muaj më parë do t'ia parashtronte si projekt ish-ministres së Kulturës, Arta Dade. "Shqipëria njihet si vend i ngjarjeve negative. Vetëm këtë faqe të medaljes ka nënvizuar media. Duke patur një inat të brendshëm, vendosa të përgatisja këtë projekt për të cilin ministri Vespers ra dakord. Kjo javë për kulturën shqiptare, që zhvillohet për herë të parë, do të ndryshojë sado pak imazhin që ka shumica e vendeve të huaja për Shqipërinë". Zari pretendon se fill pas Dyseldorfit jehona mund të përcillet edhe në vende të afërta me Gjermaninë, si Holanda e Belgjika. Ajo e shikon pozitiv gjithashtu konfirmimin që ka dhënë për pjesëmarrjen, shkrimtari Ismail Kadare.
Por, nga gjithë deklaratat e deritanishme, të habit një e vetme: po i shuhet dëshira për të dhënë koncert në Tiranë. Pas dështimit të përpjekjeve në bashkëpunim me një televizion kombëtar për një koncert recital, Eda Zari ka frikë se ky koncert nuk ka për t'u realizuar ndonjëherë. "Nuk e quaj më primar koncertin në Tiranë, fatkeqësisht jo më. Më reshtën energjitë për një gjë të tillë. Ajo që ndodh këtu është se sa optimistë janë njerëzit, por kur vjen puna praktikisht, gjithë energjia iu humbet menjëherë". Ajo numëron shumë arsye për mosrealizmin e koncertit. Një nga ato është arsyeja financiare. Ndokush mund të thotë: kaq nuk mund të bëjë Eda Zari për shqiptarët e saj? Por, pas saj është një bandë prej 8-9 vetësh, një bandë të huajsh që jetojnë me atë zanat. 


Preferoj bashkëjetesën
Prej më shumë se dhjetë vjetësh në Gjermani, por Eda Zari mban në xhep pasaportën e kuqe, atë shqiptare. "Nëse dua të jem ambasadore e kulturës shqiptare atje, nuk mund të jem me pasaportë të gjelbër". Kjo është zgjedhja që ka bërë artistja shqiptare e jazz-it, të cilës për herë të parë mundëm t'i shkëpusim një sekret nga jeta e saj private. Eda Zari është nëna e një djali 9-vjeçar. Quhet Henning Jung. Eda rrëfen se ende nuk ka zgjedhur martesën si mënyrë jetese me gjermanin Jung. "Kam dëgjuar të shkruajnë se Eda Zari është parë këtu apo aty. Prej nëntë vjetësh unë jetoj me partnerin tim. Nuk kemi vënë kurorë dhe as jemi lidhur me letra me vulë në Bashkinë e qytetit. Të dy preferojmë bashkëjetesën, ndoshta edhe për një kohë të mirë", - përfundon Zari me një ton indiferent, sikur do t'i vërë kapak një herë e përgjithmonë këtij kurioziteti për jetën e saj private.

----------


## ChuChu

E. Zari

----------


## Gjallica

*ELIZA: "ME RITËM DO TË VAZHDOJ"* 

 Eliza Hoxha, atraktive, elegante dhe paksa çapkëne në skenë, ndërsa mjaft e thjeshtë në jetën e përditshme. E njohur në botën e muzikës shqiptare me hitin e saj Pendimi. Eliza është 29 vjeçare. E rritur në një mjedis ku mbretëronte fryma muzikore, ajo fillon të këndojë ende pa mësuar mirë të gjitha fjalët. Në ndërtimin e karrierës si artiste, e ka ndihmuar babai, (kompozitor), i cili ia ka kompozuar këngët e para.  Eliza është ndër këngëtaret më të dashura dhe më të pëlqyera nga Kosova. Në botën e muzikës u lançua me këngën  hit, Me ritëm do të vallëzoj. Me zërin e saj karakteristik dhe paraqitjen skenike, tërheq të rinjtë kudo ku shfaqet. 

Është arkitekte profesioniste, por kënga e bëri një ndër figurat më të popullarizuara të skenës muzikore. E gjendur shpeshherë para udhëkryqesh jetësore, ajo gjithnjë sfidon. Temperamenti i saj dhe ndjenja për të qenë dikushi në jetë, e shtyn që të mos ndalet. Hapat e saj në muzikë janë të shpejtë dhe të sigurt. Kultivon shije të re tek audienca. Publiku i jep forcë që të vazhdojë tutje. Ajo premton se nuk do ta zhgënjejë atë. 

Çfarë kujtoni nga periudha e fëmijërisë? 

Është pikërisht muzika, jo vetëm që më ka mbetur në kujtesë, por që ka qenë dëshirë e madhe imja që nga fëmijëria. Jam rritur në një mjedis ku mbretëronte atmosferë muzikore, dhe babai im, që atëherë filloi investimin tim për muzikën. Ai punoi këngë për mua dhe disa herë mora pjesë në festivalin Akordet e Kosovës. Bota ime, ka qenë një botë tjetër, jo si e të gjithë fëmijëve. Skena ishte mjaft interesante. Pastaj, ballafaqimi i parë me publikun, ishte magjepsës. Para publikut jam paraqitur në moshën gjashtë  
vjeçare, ende pa filluar shkollën, me këngën Nënës. Mbaj mend se atëherë ende nuk i shqiptoja mirë të gjitha fjalët. Kanë pasuar këngët tjera, të cilat i punonte babai im dhe katër vjet radhazi kam kënduar në këtë festival. Ndërkaq, vetëm tani pas luftës, babai im ka arritur ti gjejë ato këngë dhe ti kem në fonotekën time. 
A do të thotë që si fëmijë ju lindi pasioni për këngën? 

Nëse them si fëmijë, nuk jap përgjigje të saktë, sepse atëherë kam qenë e pavetëdijshme se çfarë dua dhe për çfarë kam talent. Duhet ta falënderoj babain tim që ka investuar për mua. Në rrugën e secilit gjithmonë duhet dikush, duhet përkrahja e dikujt... në rrugën time ishte babai. 

Kënga është art i komunikimit me njerëz. Përse e zgjodhët këtë lloj arti??? 

E zgjodha... ndoshta e ndikuar paksa nga babai. Pastaj dashuria natyrisht lind vetvetiu. Ndjenja e të qenit prezent para aq shumë njerëzve, për tiu thënë diçka në një formë tjetër, është kënaqësi e veçantë. Si 16 vjeçe, u paraqita përsëri në Akorde..., me grupin Irida, ku fituam çmimin e publikut Okarinën e artë. Ishte kënaqësi e madhe. Ky ishte edhe viti i fundit i mbajtjes së festivalit. Rrethanat e krijuara pas vitit 89 në Kosovë, ndikuan në përcaktimet e mia të mëtejshme. Me apo pa vetëdije, u përcaktova për arkitekturën, dhe sado që ishte një botë e panjohur, mendoj se e kam gjetë vendin tim aty. Mirëpo, dëshira dhe pasioni im për muzikën, kurrë nuk u larguan nga unë.     

Deri pas luftës, nuk keni qenë shumë e njohur... 

Gjatë dhjetëvjetëshit, në Kosovë ka qenë një vakuum i plotë dhe unë jam marrë me studimet për arkitekturë. Pesë vjet jam marrë edhe me fotografinë, si fotoreportere e së përjavshmes Zëri. Fare rastësisht ndodhi kjo. Tek vendi ku banoj kanë vrarë një moshatar timin. Pas dy ditësh u bënë homazhe dhe unë kam fotografuar thjesht për të ruajtur një kujtim për veten veten time. Por, këto fotografi janë kërkuar nga gazeta dhe janë botuar. Jam gjendur para dilemës të punoj apo jo si fotoreportere... vendosa të punoj. Ky profesion më ka ndihmuar shumë, sepse kam parë nga afër shumë gjëra, që ndryshe nuk do të kisha mundësi ti shihja kurrë. Fotografia është një moment që shënon një ngjarje të caktuar, por nuk qëndron e tëra vetëm tek një click. Njerëzit filluan të më njohin si fotoreportere. Megjithatë, muzika ka mbetur më e dashura për mua. Gjatë tërë kësaj kohe, kam punuar në prapaskenë. Kam ndjekë trendet muzikore të muzikës shqiptare dhe të huaj. Mirëpo, atëherë në Kosovë nuk kishte radio, as televizion, dhe mungonte hapësira prezantuese. Gjithçka ndodhte brenda një kafeneje, edhe një ekspozite,  një promovim libri apo koncerti... dhe unë nuk e gjeja dot veten në atë formë. Prandaj, në pamundësi për të bërë atë që doja, kam heshtur. Mirëpo, gjërat ndryshuan. Lufta, deportimi jashtë Kosovës, kthimi... Pas kthimit në Kosovën e çliruar, dhe ballafaqimit me realitetin e ri, të krijuar pas aq sakrificash të popullit tonë, jam ndjerë në mënyrë tepër speciale, që nuk di ta përshkruaj. Disa gjëra duhej të vazhdonin, disa të fillonin... mirëpo, të gjithë kishim një detyrë të madhe, ndërtimin e Kosovës. Kjo ka qenë sfidë e re për të gjithë besoj.

Iu kthyet sërish këngës. Edituat albumin e parë No.1 Eliza, tetë këngë që u pritën mirë nga publiku... 

Realiteti i ri dhe puna e institucioneve, kanë ndikuar edhe tek unë. Ndjenja ime dhe pasioni për muzikën u ngjallën prapë dhe menjëherë kam shfrytëzuar rastin të marr pjesë në festivalin Show fest. Me këngën Me ritëm do të vallëzoj kam zënë vendin e tretë. Atëherë qe edhe momenti vendimtar për mua, të merresha seriozisht me muzikën apo jo?! Kisha edhe fakultetin në gjysmë, pastaj fotografinë... megjithatë, muzikën e kisha në shpirt. Mënjanova dy të tjerat dhe u përcaktova për realizimin e ëndrrës së kahmotshme, pra për muzikën. Kënga që më lançoi në botën e muzikës dhe që i parapriu albumit tim të parë, ishte pikërisht kënga Me ritëm do të vallëzoj. Njerëzit ishin konfuz në fillim, se a është Eliza Hoxha fotografja apo kush... derisa më perceptuan mirë. Rreth albumit, punuam në një formë tjetër, u angazhuam si ekip (me kompozitorin, tekst-shkruesin dhe marketingun), sepse në moshën time, jam e sigurt se nuk kam shumë kohë që të ec me hapa të ngadalshëm. Nëse duhej të bëja diçka, duhej ta bëja shumë shpejt dhe shumë mirë. Enisi (Presheva), e kuptoi tërë atë që doja... Punuam intensivisht disa muaj dhe kur doli albumi, bëri boom, dhe u prit shumë, shumë mirë. 
Këngët e mia shumë shpejt u bënë hite, thotë Eliza. 

Një pushim i gjatë pas albumit të parë. Ishte i qëllimshëm apo përgatitje për albumin e dytë? 

Kam mbaruar fakultetin dhe pastaj kam filluar punën në Ministrinë e Mjedisit. Ndërsa, pushimi prej gjashtë muajsh ishte i qëllimshëm, sepse desha ti bëj njerëzit të mendojnë për mua. Jam orientuar në albumin e dytë, në mënyrë që edhe ai të pritej mirë. Videoklipi i këngës Pendimi, që i ka paraprirë këtij albumi, është pritur mjaft mirë dhe këngët e mia, shumë shpejt u bënë hite... Nuk jam penduar fare që kam vazhduar me muzikën... 

Albumi i dytë, 100 % Eliza. Përse këtë titull? 

Njerëzit ishin kureshtarë të dinin si do të quhej albumi im, numër 2, 3 apo... Kishim shumë dilema rreth emërtimit. Por u përcaktuam për këtë titull, 100 % ka qenë premtimi im, që Eliza do të jetë ajo që ka qenë edhe në albumin e parë.

Ku këndon Eliza më me zemër? 

Nuk do të veçoja ndonjë vend. Është ndryshe kur paraqitesh në ndonjë sallë koncertale, ku skena, ndriçimi  të bëjnë madhështore. Njerëzit janë ata që e bëjnë vendin më të dashur dhe atmosferën më të këndshme... si në Kosovë, po ashtu edhe në Shqipëri dhe vendet tjera ku kam kënduar.

A e keni humbur ndonjëherë kontrollin në skenë, dhe nëse po, përse? 

Kontrollin nuk e kam humbë tërësisht, por jam ndjerë keq. Kam qenë në Vlorë dhe një person më kërkoi të këndoj këngë serbe, jam stepur... Hera e parë gjithmonë është sfiduese për mua, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në Kosovë. Në këtë rast jam ndjerë keq. 

A keni kënduar ndonjëherë, thjesht pa qejf? 

Po. Është ndjenjë e keqe, mundim për vetveten. Unë e dua këngën, por ndodh që ndonjëherë të jem pa disponim, prandaj është pak e vështirë. Ndonëse publiku nuk mund ta dijë tërësisht se çfarë ndjen përbrenda një këngëtar apo artist, mund ta vërejë pakëz edhe gjendjen shpirtërore. Kjo është njerëzore, apo jo?! 

Zëri juaj është mjaft karakteristik. Sa i kushton kujdes për ta zhvilluar ? 

Kam qenë në shkollë të muzikës, por nuk e kam përfunduar dhe e tëra çfarë kam, është talenti. Babai më ka ndihmuar në shqiptimin e drejtë të zanoreve dhe teknikës së këndimit. Pastaj dëgjoj shumë muzikë, sidomos mënyrat e këndimit të femrave, interpretimet, shfaqjet e tyre në skenë etj. Sado që një femër është e suksesshme apo jo, dhe në çfarëdo gjuhe që këndon, i dëgjoj dhe mundohem të marr ato gjëra që më pëlqejnë dhe që ndikojnë në përmirësimin e këndimit tim. Ky ndoshta është investim joprofesional, por që unë e bëj. Në fakt, mënyra ime e këndimit është tjetër nga çfarë janë mësuar njerëzit të dëgjojnë në Kosovë vite të tëra. Por, unë dhe gjenerata ime po kultivojmë shije të re muzikore... 

Çfarë do ndyshonit tek vetja? 

 Do ndryshoja ndoshta temperamentin, ndonëse falë këtij temperamenti  kam arritë të tejkaloj shumë barriera në jetë. Megjithatë, jam shumë gjaknxehtë, ndonjëherë gjykoj shumë shpejt, dhe për këtë pendohem më pas. Por, njerëzit në të shumtën e herave, më kuptojnë dhe më duan kështu si jam. 
Brenda një dite, në tri vende tërësisht të ndryshme  

Si e kaloni një ditë? A ju ka ndodhur që brenda ditës të jeni në zyrë, në terren me zyrtarët e ministrisë së Mjedisit apo edhe në koncert? 

Po, më ka ndodhë. Amplitudat e ditëve të mia janë të çakorduara tërësisht, ndonëse ka javë që vetëm shkoj në punë në ministri dhe kthehem në shtëpi ku merrem me këngën, apo lexoj. Por, ka ndodhur që brenda një ditë, të jem e pranishme në tre vende tërësisht të ndryshëm nga njëri-tjetri dhe me përgjegjësi të ndryshme, sikur të jenë tri Eliza, komplet të ndryshme nga njëra-tjetra. Edhe kështu si thoni ju.

Sa është e rëndësishme për ju fjala dashuri? 

 Ndoshta si fjalë nuk është shumë e rëndësishme, sa është si ndjenjë. Mendoj që secili njeri, çfarëdo natyre qoftë ai, ka dashuri në vete. Dikush di ta shprehë, dikush edhe nuk di. Mirëpo, ne jemi ata që duhet të hulumtojmë dhe ta gjejmë te secili. Ka vend edhe për familjen, kolegët, shoqërinë, punën e sidomos për njeriun e jetës. 

Keni dikë në jetë apo vazhdoni të jeni vetëm? 

Momentalisht jam vetëm. Madje, kohëve të fundit, mirë që isha vetëm sepse edhe sikur të kisha dikë do më linte, se më tërë këto obligime, sdo më duronte dot. Mirëpo, sado që është ndjenjë e mirë të duash dikë, aq më e mirë është të jesh e dashur prej dikujt... natyrisht se në jetën time kishte njerëz të veçantë... (mendohet) nuk dua të flas për këtë. Kjo është normale. Por, fakti se jam vetëm, nuk do të thotë se nuk ndiej mungesë apo nevojë për afërsinë e dikujt, ose për dashurinë e dikujt, edhe pse shpesh mundohem ta kompensoj këtë me hiperobligimet e mia.

Dikujt i pëlqen popullariteti. Juve a ju pengon? 

Nuk më pengon, sepse më ka mundësuar të takoj shumë njerëz, tmë hapen shumë dyer, dhe ta kem vendin në shoqërinë kosovare. Pasi jam njeri publik, e ndjej se kam më shumë përgjegjësi të punoj për Kosovën, sepse shumë gjëra lidhen me emrin tim, jo vetëm në muzikë. 

Çfarë ju bën të lumtur? 

Gjithçka e mirë.

Po të dëshpëruar? 

Ndodh në jetë që gjërat nuk të kthehen në mënyrën e njëjtë, prandaj njeriu dëshpërohet, sidomos prej njeriut që e do. 

Cili është komplimenti më i mirë që dikush ua ka bërë në jetë? 

Sdi (hahahah). Më rrethojnë njerëz të ndryshëm prandaj marr komplimente të ndryshme, qoftë për muzikën, qoftë për gjëra të tjera. Më i veçanti është që shumë njerëz më kanë thënë se më duan për shpirtin që kam e jo shumë për atë çfarë jam. 

A jeni xheloze? 

Jam. E kuptoj si shumë normale ndjenjën e xhelozisë në raport me një person, në raste të caktuara natyrisht. Kur njeriu e do dikënd, lidhet me të shpirtërisht dhe i ndan të gjitha, natyrisht ndjenja se do ta humbësh atë, apo dëshira ta kesh vetëm për vete, të bën të reagosh në mënyra të ndryshme, madje edhe të xhelozosh. Mirëpo, nëse dikund manifestohet tepër, është ndjenja e vetme që i largon dy njerëz. Planet e afërta, turne në Kosovë dhe në Shqipëri 

Pas albumit të dytë, u angazhuat shumë edhe për festat e fundvitit. Cilat janë planet tuaja për vitin 2004? 

Përveç promovimit të albumit të dytë në Mitrovicë, që është vendlindja ime, dhe në Tiranë, në disko Kalvin, angazhimet  kanë qenë krahas kërkesës në treg si dhe për festat e fundvitit. Ndërkaq, planifikojmë që në pranverë të bëjmë një turne live nëpër Kosovë, Eliza me bend, dhe do shohim mundësitë që një turne të ngjashëm ta bëjmë edhe në Shqipëri, në qytetet më të mëdha, në Tiranë, Durrës, Shkodër etj. Tregun e Kosovës e njohim dhe e kemi më lehtë, ndërkaq tregun në Shqipëri, ende po e testojmë me videoklipet e mia dhe albumin dhe do shohim. 

Kush ju pëlqen nga muzika e vendit dhe e huaj?

Ca më pëlqejnë për mënyrën e këndimit, ca për mënyrën e prezantimit skenik. Do veçoja Ardit Gjebrean, pastaj Mariza Ikonomin, Armend Rexhepagiqin, etj. ndërsa nga muzika e huaj do veçoja Whitney  Houston, Anastasian, Alicia Kyes, pastaj Madona... ajo më ka lënë mbresa jo ndoshta shumë për mënyrën e këndimit, sa për aftësinë që tu mbijetojë kohës, ndryshimeve dhe trendeve në muzikë. Deri te suksesi mund të arrijmë shumë shpejt, por, çelësi qëndron në atë se si ta ruajmë këtë sukses.

Sikur të të jepej shansi që të këndoje në duet, me kë do doje të këndoje? 

Duet??? E pata planifikuar një këngë një duet në albumin e dytë, por nuk e realizova. Nuk di kë do të zgjidhja vërtet. Do shoh dhe  do mendoj në të ardhmen.

Shumë angazhime dhe pak kohë të lirë.  Çbëni? 

Nganjëherë nevrikosem pikërisht për shkak të ngarkesave të tepërta. Më pëlqen të dal e të shëtis si tërë të rinjtë. Një pjesë të kohës së lirë e ndaj për familjen time, të cilës i mungoj më së shumti, sepse ndodh që me javë të tëra  vetëm gjumin e bëj në shtëpi. Më pëlqen të dal edhe me shoqërinë time, që gjithmonë më është gjendur pranë. Pse jo, mbrëmjet në Prishtinë janë të mrekullueshme.   Edhe albumi i tretë, Eliza... 

Planet për të ardhmen, keni planifikuar edhe albumin e tretë? 

Po. Para albumit të tretë, sigurisht do të dalim me një videoklip të ndonjërës nga këngët e albumit. Enisi vazhdon të punojë këngë për mua, unë vazhdoj ushtrimet rreth zërit dhe prezantimeve. Do të vijë koha edhe për albumin e tretë. Do punojmë sërish si ekip, në mënyrë që të mos i zhgënjej adhuruesit e mi. Por, nuk dua të flas shumë për këtë. Më parë punën, pastaj fjalët. Do premtoj që adhuruesit e mi nuk do ti zhgënjej kurrë... 

Dëshira jote për vitin 2004? 

(si të gjithë shqiptarët) Që të pavarësohet Kosova. 

Eliza pas dhjetë vjetësh? Në skenën ndërkombëtare të muzikës, apo nënë? Dhashtë Zoti, të jemi shëndosh e mirë. Në skenën ndërkombëtare?! Pse jo?! Do të këndoj edhe në gjuhën angleze dhe të shohim si do të jetë. Fillimisht një apo dy këngë... Natyrisht mendoj edhe për jetën personale, krahas asaj profesionale. Mendoj të krijoj familje dhe të kem fëmijët e mi, të cilët nuk do më pengojnë aspak në karrierën time. 

Cila është porosia juaj për lexuesit e Jetës? 

 Më pëlqen titulli i revistës. Pra porosia ime për të gjithë juve është: jetojeni jetën, shijojeni atë si është më së miri, sepse askush i gjallë nuk ka dalë prej saj. Pra të gjithë do vdesim, prandaj jetoni!!!

Eliza Hoxha, këngëtarja që step me pamjen atraktive dhe elegancën në skenë, ecën vetëm nëpër qytet, me pallton e kuqe dhe shallin e zi të shtrënguar fort në grykë, që tmos i depërtojë brenda të ftohtit e këtij janari. Me thjeshtësinë e saj që e veçon në jetën e përditshme, ajo ecën drejt shtëpisë së saj në Kodrën e Diellit, pa u brengosur nëse dikush do mendojë ashtu ose kështu për të dhe mbase duke ngacmuar mendjen me planet që synon të realizojë në të ardhmen. Ndërsa, në një kafene, të stërmbushur me të rinj prishtinas, kumbon zëri i saj dhe kënga që e lançoi në botën e muzikës, Me ritëm do të vallëzoj"

----------


## Jonian

*Arditi, Ja ku eshte

Pas pese vjetesh shkeputje, kthimi me nje album te ri. Me te cilin tregon "Ja ku jam": kengetar, kompozitor, prezantues dhe menaxher i suksesshem, i cili dikur ka pasur perplasje me Ramen, por tani i ka kompozuar Tirona, qe afrohet me opoziten dhe qe dikur komentohej si dhender blloku. Ardit Gjebrea rrefehet ne Klan*

_Nga Iva Tico_


Ne zyren e Ardit Gjebrese qetesia eshte e perkohshme. Sapo jane larguar disa greke qe do te merren me fonine dhe ndricimin e koncertit te tij pas pak ditesh. Gjashte instrumentiste italiane pritet te vijne se bashku me nje trupe balerinesh nga Kievi. Telefoni tringellin ore e cast. Dhe ta mendosh qe nje rremuje e tille eshte bere edhe pak jave te shkuara. Kur Arditi me Vera Grabocken organizuan edicionin e peste te festivalit Kenga magjike dhe pas tij. Eshte bere edhe pas tij ne koncertin e Krishtlindjeve. Pa ndonje pushim te madh, Arditi i eshte rikthyer serish rremujes se organizimit. Dhe punes se tij menaxhuese. Por kesaj radhe me nje tjeter kenaqesi. Sepse pas pese vjetesh nderprerje nxjerr ne treg nje album te ri. Nje album kaq te kushtueshem, sa nuk ka realizuar ndonjehere ne Shqiperi. Dhe ku jane perfshire studio italiane apo muzikante qe shoqerojne neper koncerte Claudio Baglionen apo Zucheron. Nje album qe Gjebrea ka preferuar ta quaje "Ja ku jam". Dhe qe e ka rrefyer ne nje interviste.

*Pse "Ja ku jam"?*

"Ja ku jam" eshte titulli i nje kenge, teksti i se ciles eshte bere nga Timo Flloko. Eshte kenga te ciles i kam bere edhe videoklipin. Dhe vetem pas kesaj mendova qe kete titull t'ia vendos edhe albumit tim. Jo vetem per kengen, por qe edhe gjithkush te mendoje se, ja ku jam. Pas pese vjetesh, me nje album te ri.

*Dhe ku je ne fakt?*

Ky album vjen ne kohe. Dhe mendoj se sjell nje Ardit te evoluar. Ajo qe eshte me e cuditshme, eshte se brenda tij ka nje shumellojshmeri stilesh ne baze te te njejtit origjinalitet muzikor. Jane katermbedhjete kenge gjithsej, pothuajse te gjitha me stile te ndryshme. Por perseri jam une, ne cdo kenge ndihet qe eshte dora ime. Per gati gjysmen e poezive te albumit, kam bashkepunuar me Timo Fllokon. Por edhe me Dritero Agollin per kengen "Po kur te jesh merzitur shume". Kam gjithashtu ne kenget e mia edhe poezi te Teodor Kekos, Xhevahir Spahiut, Andi Bejtes, por edhe te Dr.Florit te West Side Family.

*Pra pervec kengeve te reja edhe hite te vjetra dhe rrep?*

Me Dr.Florin kam bashkepunuar per nje kenge ku ai kendon pjesen rrep. Vetem ai dhe jo i gjithe grupi. Kurse kengen "Po kur te jesh merzitur shume" e kam regjistruar si muzike filmi dhe deri tani ajo nuk ka ekzistuar asnjehere e regjistruar ne asnje album. Shume njerez me pyesnin se ku mund ta gjenin dhe prandaj vendosa ta vendos ne kete album.

*Po te tjera kenge te sukseshme?*

Shume here kam menduar qe te perfshij ne albumin tim kenge te ketyre pese viteve. I gjithe ky akumulim me bente te mendoja se duhej t'i futja keto kenge patjeter. Nderkaq edhe doja te krijoja, sepse kisha nevojen e nje evolucioni. Gjithe jeten kam studiuar, kam kenduar, kam qene ne skene dhe mendoja se do vinte nje dite dhe emri do te punonte per mua. Por cdo dite qe kalon, dhe sidomos gjate punes per albumin e fundit, e kuptova se cdo dite do te me duhet te vazhdoj te punoj per emrin tim. Keshtu me duhej te beja nje pune shume profesionale qe te isha ne parametrat e pretendimeve te publikut ndaj meje. Arranxhimet jane bere ne Itali, produksioni artistik, ashtu si te albumi i meparshem, eshte bere nga Gazebo. Kam shfrytezuar gjithashtu instrumenta popullore shqiptare dhe ne back vokale me kane ndihmuar Eneida Tarifa, Jonida Maliqi, Elton Deda dhe Redon Makashi. Videoklipi i kenges eshte bere ne Greqi nga Nikos Sulis, ndersa producente eshte "Le Spot". Fotografite jane bere nga Fadil Berisha, te gjitha ne Nju Jork, kurse dizainimi eshte bere fillimisht ne studion e tij atje dhe pjesa tjeter nga dizaineri i tij qe erdhi ne Tirane.

*Te gjithe keto deshmojne se ka qene nje album qe duhet t'ju kete kushtuar jo pak para.*

Ka qene vertet nje investim gjigand. Por qe eshte nje pune me te cilen kushdo do te ndihej shume krenar.

*Nje investim per emrin serish?*

Per mua eshte nje kenaqesi te di se albumi im perhapet neper bote. Dhe e di qe nje gje e tille ka ndodhur me dy albumet e shkuara, te cilat kane bredhur me ane te studenteve. Jane ata qe blejne kryesisht kenget tona per t'i shperndare pastaj gjithandej. Per shembull nje mikesha ime angleze me tregoi se nje albumin tim e kishte gjetur ne Kolumbi. Nje studente shqiptare e kishte blere dhe ia kishte bere dhurate dikujt. Dhe une sigurisht jame shume i lumtur qe studentet shqiptare dhurojne muziken time, pa ndjere asnje grime inferioriteti.

*Dhe a prisni qe pas nje investimi kaq te madh te nxirrni para nga shitja e albumit?*

Nuk pres qe te nxjerr para nga shitja e albumit. Pasi albumet jane gjithmone nje investim i mire, kurse te ardhurat perftohen nga koncertet. Por, nderkaq jam ndihmuar se tepermi nga me e madhja shtepi diskografike ne Shqiperi "Super Sonic". Se bashku me sponsorizimin nga AMC dhe nga cigarja ime e preferuar "Memfis", kane bere te mundur realizimin e albumit tim, i cili ka qene vertet i shtrenjte. Per ta realizuar kam bere se paku dhjete udhetime ne Itali, pese ne Athine dhe dy te tjera ne Nju Jork.

*Dhe do te kete gjithashtu nje koncert se afermi?*

Po, nje koncert ne 14 shkurt ne Pallatin e Kongreseve. Ku pervec katermbedhjete kengeve te albumit do te jene dhe kater nga kenget e mia me te sukseshme. Pak a shume, ashtu sic ndodhi pese vjet me pare me albumin "Projekt Jon", i cili u shoqerua gjithashtu me nje koncert.

*Po pse nje pushim pesevjecar?*

Pas atij albumi kam kaluar nje periudhe shume te ngjeshur me pune, ku cdo dite qe kalonte ndieja nevojen se duhej te beja nje album te ri. Mirepo pak muaj me pas, fillova Telebingo-n, spektaklin e perjavshem dhe me pas nisa te punoj si drejtor i TVA-se. Fillova keshtu nje regjim pune nga ora 8 e mengjesit deri ne 12 te nates i mbyllur brenda kater mureve te nje dhome, ku me duhej te administroja, jo vetem artistikisht, nje ndermarrje te madhe sic eshte nje televizion kombetar. Ne te tilla kushte as qe behej fjale per nje album te ri, thjesht per mungese te kohes fizike. U shkeputa nga gjithcka pervec spektakeve ku isha prezantues apo edhe atyre ku isha edhe producent, si "Miss Albania" per shembull.

*Pse u larguat nga TVA?*

Sepse kisha humbur veten. Por gjeta gjithashtu shume miq te mire ne ate televizion. Kam nostalgji vertet. Me mungon stafi. Dhe pse jo, me mungon shpeshhere edhe zyra ime.

*Nderkaq perftuat me teper ne pervojen tuaj si menaxher. Ndiheni me komod ne pozicionin e artistit apo ne ate te menaxherit?*

Une jam artist. Por jam i detyruar te vetemenaxhohem. Te bej menaxherin e vetvetes, pasi ne Shqiperi nuk ekzistojne angjenci apo struktura qe te merren me menaxhimin e artisteve. Keshtu jam detyruar te bej producentin per shkak te mungeses se njerezve te ketij lloji. Por per fat kam edhe Veren, keshtu dhimbjet dhe sukseset i ndajme bashke. Per mua ajo eshte nje ndihme shume e madhe. Se bashku me te ngrihet ai rreth profesionistesh qe na qendrojne prane dhe qe perbejne ate staf i cili ka kuptim vetem kur eshte bashke.

*Si ndiheni kur kenget qe kompozoni ju kendohen nga te tjeret dhe marrin dhe cmime madje? Ju duket sikur anashkaloheni?*

Nuk kam provuar ndonjehere egoizmin, ziline apo cmiren profesionale. Nuk e kam ndjere kurre ndaj kengetareve, sepse kam kenduar edhe vete, nuk e kam ndjere ndaj kompozitoreve, sepse kam kompozuar vete, as ndaj prezantuesve, sepse kam prezantuar vete. As ndaj menaxhereve dhe producenteve, sepse edhe ato i bej. Edhe ndaj kujtdo qe merr duartrokitje nuk ndiej xhelozi sepse marr gjithashtu duatrokitjet e publikut qe me do. Ndaj jo vetem si kompozitor kam punuar me artistet e tjere, por deri edhe ne menaxhimin e grupit West Side Family. Ishte nje sfide shume e bukur dhe me shume sadisfaksion per shkak se se bashku mberritem ne nje sukses te madh per ta: kengen Tirona.

*Nje kenge qe u perdor ne fushaten elektorale te PS-se. E megjithate disa vite te shkuara publikisht keni pasur disa qendrime te kunderta me Edi Ramen. Keni ndryshuar ju apo ka ndryshuar ai?*

Jeta eshte shume e shkurter per te pasur merira. Per shembull, le te reflektojme te gjithe per nje moment se cfare jemi, te imagjinojme qe pas nje kohe [qe askush nuk e di pervecse Zotit], nuk do te jemi ME. Atehere a ia vlen te zihesh? A ia vlen te besh keq? A ia vlen te lendosh? 

*Ta leme atehere grindjen e dikurshme me Ramen. Ka qene gjithashtu nje periudhe kur dukeshit shume afer PD-se. Madje jeni i pranishem ne takimet e ndryshme te ish-presidentit Berisha.*

Pergjithesisht i respektoj te gjithe ata qe me ftojne dhe me konsiderojne. Artisti nga natyra eshte opozitar duke pasur brenda tij shpirtin e rrebelit. Por kjo nuk ka te beje me muziken. Ne muzike ndihem sa i forte aq edhe i brishte. Mjafton shume pak qe te me beje te lumtur, sic mjafton gjithashtu shume pak qe te me trishtoje pa fund. Sigurisht, kjo vlen per gjerat qe kane vlere ne jete.

*Cilat jane keto gjera?*

Dashuria.

*Per ke?*

Kur them dashuria flas ne konceptin me te gjere te saj. Une cdo gje ne jete e bej me dashuri, duke filluar nga ajo familjare, duke vijuar me punen dhe deri ne rrethin e ngushte shoqeror. Te duhet te dish te japesh dashuri. Kete e kam shkruar edhe ne albumin tim: ndjesi te ndryshme me emrin dashuri.

*Dhe ju merrni po kaq dashuri sa jepni?*

Them se po, pasi e ndiej. Ne ndryshim nga dy albumet e para, albumi i trete eshte njeqind per qind dashuri.

*Pse ka ndodhur kjo? Mos valle vetem tani jeni i afte te ndjeni dhe te prodhoni njeqind per qind dashuri?*

Ne albumin tim te pare kishte edhe kenge me dhimbje si "Jon", apo "I thuaj jo", pasi Shqiperia ne ate kohe kishte shume probleme. Ne albumin e dyte gjithashtu kishte kenge vaji, per tragjedine e Otrantos. Apo reflektime ndaj Zotit apo edhe marredhenie filozofike. Kjo sdo te thote qe tani kane mbaruar keto probleme, por ne kete album i jam rikthyer vetes. Por gjithsesi, pavaresisht nga problemet, Shqiperia nuk eshte me ajo e para dhe ne fund te fundit ka nevoje per me shume dashuri. Ne kete vend mbi gjithcka.

*Per kete dashuri u kthyet pas qendrimit pese vjecar ne Itali?*

Kur ne vitin 1989 ika ne Itali, shkova per te studiuar. Nuk kisha menduar asnjehere qe te mund te qendroja dhe keshtu u ktheva te punoj.

*Mendonit se do te ishte e veshtire te arrinit te kishit atje nje karriere artistike?*

Te them te drejten, nuk kam tentuar. Por asnjehere nuk kam menduar qe ne Itali mund te arrija te perfaqesoja ate qe perfaqesoj ketu.

*Dhe si ishin ato vite?*

Ato pese vjet ishin nje eksperience e jashtezakonshme e jetes sime. Vite gjate te cilave kam prekur vertet fundin.

*Fundin e kujt?*

Fundin e skamjes. Jetoja me gruan dhe djalin dhe ne fund te vitit 93, i gjithe buxheti yne familjar perbehej vetem prej 30 mije liretave italiane, 15 dollare. Ishte viti i ri dhe gjithsesi i bleme djalit nje loder qe kushtoi 3 dollare, sa per te mos humbur traditen... Pastaj punova, punova dhe punova. Pa fund. Duke qene i pergjeegjshem per familjen dhe per perspektiven time. I tregoj keto per te thene qe nuk jam ai djali i perkedhelur qe mund te me pandehe publiku duke me pare ne televizor. Apo ai artisti, te cilit gjithcka ne jete i shkon fjolle teksa me shohin vetem te buzeqesh. Sic nuk jam ndonjehere edhe ai djali i embel apo i urte qe dukem.

*A ka pasur ndonje moment kur e keni ndjere se nje pjese e publikut mund t'ju kete paragjykuar?*

Po, me ka ndodhur nje here. Ishte periudha kur jetoja ne Itali dhe ne Shqiperi vija per festivalin e fundvitit apo ca ca me vone ne prezantimin e Miss Albanias apo te nje spektakli ne televizion. Ne festivalin e vitit 1991, sapo hyra ne skene, disa njerez ne skene filluan te duatrokisnin e te therrisnin Parti Enver jemi gati kurdohere [per shkak se njihesha si dhendri i Besnik Bekteshit]. Por une vazhdova te kendoj dhe ne fund te gjithe shperthyen ne duartrokitje. Me shume se heret e tjera madje. Mbaj mend se hyra dhe dola disa here ne skene per te pershendetur.

*Sa e veshtire ka qene per ju te komentoheni si dhender blloku?*

Nuk mund ta mohoj qe ne ate kohe njerezit perfitonin nga mbeshtetja politike. Ashtu sic ndodh edhe sot e kesaj dite, kur shume drejtues te paafte i mbajne vendet e tyre thjesht per shkak te mbeshtetjes politike. Mendoj se pergjigja me e mire ndaj ketyre komenteve, eshte karriera ime. Edhe une si shume dhendure ne ate kohe diskutohesha nga opinioni. Por tani, Ja ku jam.

*Me ethet e koncertit?*

Nese ka nje gje te ciles Arditi i eshte mirenjohes mbi te gjitha, kjo eshte familja e tij. Jam i lumtur qe kam nje familje qe me mbeshtet, pasi e di qe nuk eshte e lehte te jetosh me nje artist ne shtepi. E per me teper me nje artist qe eshte duke pergatitur nje koncert aq gjigand sa ai i Ardit Gjebrese ne naten e 14 shkurtit te Pallatin e Kongreseve. Nje koncert ku Arditi ka preferuar te paraqitet thjesht si kengetar dhe kompozitor. Do te flas shume pak, sa per te prezantuar muzikantet. E kam konceptuar koncertin krejt te cliruar, jo ne formen e nje spektakli. Por regjisorja Vera Grabocka ka menduar ca forma spektakolare, te hyrjes ne skene ndoshta. Ca elemente qe do t'i zbuloje vetem ne mbremjen e madhe... Dhe vec Inva Mules, qe do te kendoje nje duet, dhe rreperit dr.Flori, ne skenen e koncertit te Gjebrese do te ngjiten katermbedhjete balerine nga Akademia e Kievit. Nje recital i mirefillte, njeqind per qind live. I cili do te transmetohet i regjistruar ne TV Klan.

*) Me mori gjysme ore te rregulloja gabimet drejtshkrimore te ketyre "gazetareve".

----------

